# Bite Beauty



## JennsJewelz (Mar 17, 2011)

I've just discovered a new brand on Sephora.com called "Bite Beauty" and it looks like they have some cool lip products. They only use food grade ingredients, which is pretty cool. Has anyone heard of them before? Any experience with their products? If so, anything you love/would recommend or anything that you didn't like?

  	Mods, feel free to move this if it's in the wrong place, thanks! 

  	EDIT: Here's the link to check them out: http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_hierarchy.jhtml?brandId=Bite


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw that earlier this week and was very excited about the brand. I haven't seen it land in any Sephora stores though, so maybe it'll be there in a week or two. Karen from M&BB has ordered some of the products and took photos of the things she ordered a few days back (one of the lip/cheek stains and a lip balm, if I recall correctly), they looked lovely! I'm a lip product junkie, so this brand is definitely welcome to me.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 17, 2011)

Oooh, thanks for the tip! For anyone who's interested, Karen hasn't reviewed the products yet, but does have some pictures up of the stuff she has received. Her blog is www.makeupandbeautyblog.com, and search for Bite Beauty to see product pics!


----------



## crazyT (Mar 17, 2011)

I was at our Sephora last Monday and didn't see them there yet.. can't wait to hear the reviews


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 18, 2011)

I checked out Karen's blog again, and she has a couple of reviews up! So far, it looks like the Vitamin Gel is good (she says the Pink Grapefruit one tastes like candy!), but the potted Lip Rouge is a bit thick and doesn't have great staying power on the cheeks or lips. Anyone try any of the other Vitamin Gel flavours, see anymore reviews, or try any other products?


----------



## aradhana (Apr 1, 2012)

i just got a sample of one of their pigment pencils in 'zinfandel' from sephora...it doesn't have a great deal of staying power, but i'm quite impressed at the colour it delivers, and how nice and light textured it feels. i don't mind the reapplication, and i'm kind of impressed by fact that it food grade ingredients!


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 21, 2012)

I like their lipsticks, but I didn't think the glosses had much pigment or staying power.


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 1, 2013)

I've gotten more natural last year and I highly recommend Bite Beauty to anyone who is interested in a makeup line that uses natural ingredients.  I've only tried their lipsticks and they're super moisturizing and provides good color even over chapped lips.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 21, 2013)

I just tried my first Bite Beauty lipstick the other day, and I'm happy to see other people have discovered them as well!  I can't speak for their products in general, I guess, since I've only tried the one so far, but I *LOVE* it.  I got Cassis lipstick.  It's such a perfect deep berry wine kind of color!!!  Exactly what I had been looking for.  And I was happy with how well it lasted through eating and drinking.  Knowing that it has great ingredients is an extra perk!  So happy I came across their products while wandering Sephora  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Now to figure out which color to get next!


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 17, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone had tried these new bite cuvee lipsticks? I like the sound but seems to be some mixed reviews...


----------



## MissTT (Sep 17, 2013)

I tried the High Pigment Matte Pencil in Amarone last week and it is the *FIRST *lip color I've worn to work that didn't give me a white line where my lips met. Halellujah!!!! It wasn't the most comfortable lip color in the world feeling dry as it wore on due to it being a matte. However, next time I plan to prep my lips. (Last week I was just slapping it on after lunch and scrubbing off my previous lip color.) They may be my new go-to lipsticks for work.


----------



## JJJewels (Nov 2, 2013)

If any of you were curious about the Best Bite set (holiday limited edition set of 4 high pigment matte pencils in a gorgeous mirrored tin) here are some swatches!




  The nude color (Madeira) is very neutral. Not too orange not too pink.
  The rose color (Rhubarb) is a very beautiful rose plum. I love this one!
  The hot pink (Quince) reminds me of a lot of colors I own. A bit brighter than Love Goddess, more like a Charmed I'm Sure but a bit less matte.
  The berry red (Cranberry) is gorgeous. Close to Lime Crime Glamour 101 only a bit less warm.


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 3, 2013)

OK, that set looks great. I like Cranberry and Rhubarb alraedy and the other two seem great to try! Thanks for posting...


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the swatches. I definitely want to pick this set up. I love the Bite bargain sets, because they're a great way to discover new shades.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 13, 2014)

yea i searched about it. it looks good but havent tried yet.


----------



## katred (Feb 13, 2014)

Having swatched the new matte pencils, I'm becoming increasingly convinced that I need the shade "Blood Orange" in my life.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 13, 2014)

katred said:


> Having swatched the new matte pencils, I'm becoming increasingly convinced that I need the shade "Blood Orange" in my life.


  I just got Clementine the other day and am slightly obsessed.  I will be rocking that a _lot_, especially this summer!  Definitely going to get another one or two colors during their next sale.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

Although I haven't purchased anything from the  line yet, while working at Sephora I got to try on some Bite Beauty lip products.
  I _highly _recommend the Agave Lip Mask for everyone but especially those who suffer from dry, chapped lips. It is absolutely the most moisturizing and long-lasting "lip balm" (if you can even call it that) that I have ever put on. It sort of feels like a much thicker version of vaseline but it is absolute heaven on the lips. I made myself a generous sample and used it overnight for two night. I love the way it smells, slightly sweet like honey, and it tastes good too but the taste is not so powerful that you're constantly licking your lips.

  I also got to try the Luminous Creme Lipstick. I highly regret not buying one yet! At the time I tried them on I was only in the mood for a neutral shade and I couldn't find a color that I liked. But the feel of them! My goodness, they are the creamiest lipstick I have ever tried. Although I didn't find a neutral shade I liked I will definitely go back to try on the bright shades and purchase one.


----------



## katred (Feb 22, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> Although I haven't purchased anything from the  line yet, while working at Sephora I got to try on some Bite Beauty lip products.
> I _highly _recommend the Agave Lip Mask for everyone but especially those who suffer from dry, chapped lips. It is absolutely the most moisturizing and long-lasting "lip balm" (if you can even call it that) that I have ever put on. It sort of feels like a much thicker version of vaseline but it is absolute heaven on the lips. I made myself a generous sample and used it overnight for two night. I love the way it smells, slightly sweet like honey, and it tastes good too but the taste is not so powerful that you're constantly licking your lips.
> 
> I also got to try the Luminous Creme Lipstick. I highly regret not buying one yet! At the time I tried them on I was only in the mood for a neutral shade and I couldn't find a color that I liked. But the feel of them! My goodness, they are the creamiest lipstick I have ever tried. Although I didn't find a neutral shade I liked I will definitely go back to try on the bright shades and purchase one.


  If you want a neutral shade, they do have some nice ones. I like Retsina, which is a pinkish nude, but great with a smoky eye. Thanks for the review on the lip mask. I've been eyeing it for a long time, because my lips do get terribly dried out. Think it's time I brought that one home.


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes i got the Agave lip mask for gratis and i love it to sleep with. I tried wearing it during the day but when i started to drink stuff it got kinda gooey lol


----------



## marie4u (Feb 26, 2014)

yes you all are right. thank you for giving detailed information.


----------



## makeba (Mar 1, 2014)

I purchased the matte lip pencil in grape today and I can't wait to use it. I thought it was similar to flat out fabulous but its not.


----------



## makeba (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder if grape is close to riri boy? Either way I dont have it.  Ladies what lip pencil do you use for this color?


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

I would love to try their lipsticks. They opened a store in NY not to long ago.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 12, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> I would love to try their lipsticks. They opened a store in NY not to long ago.


  The lip lab!  I went once and it was pretty awesome, though much smaller than I thought it would be.  I made a nice fall/winter purple when I went, and now I'm itching to go back and make a perfect pinky coral for spring/summer!


----------



## makeba (Mar 13, 2014)

Chosenone you gotta post a pic of you lipstick that you had made. I would love to see it. I saw a video on YouTube of a girl that had her made and it was awesome. It reminded me of the color punk couture


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 13, 2014)

makeba said:


> Chosenone you gotta post a pic of you lipstick that you had made. I would love to see it. I saw a video on YouTube of a girl that had her made and it was awesome. It reminded me of the color punk couture


Happy to oblige!!





  AND it's cherry scented/flavored.  Yummy!!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2014)

makeba said:


> I wonder if grape is close to riri boy? Either way I dont have it.  Ladies what lip pencil do you use for this color?


  You really should be fine without a lip liner.  If you worry about it bleeding, you could always use a reverse liner, like Ozone by Urban Decay.  You just simply draw right outside the lip line all the way around before putting on your lipstick.  It's a wax pencil, so it creates a barrier so the lipstick won't bleed over  the edge.  Also, if you use the Bite Line and Define pencil (it's a lip primer), your lipstick will stay on better.  I am not sure if you are aware or not, but their matte lip pencils are waterproof.   Love, love, love!!!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> The lip lab!  I went once and it was pretty awesome, though much smaller than I thought it would be.  I made a nice fall/winter purple when I went, and now I'm itching to go back and make a perfect pinky coral for spring/summer!


  You lucky, lucky dog!!!  I would love to be able to drop by there to make some lipstick.  The problem is, I don't think I would ever want to leave.  I really don't think I could behave myself at all!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Mar 20, 2014)

wow so they have stores u can mix and make your own colors and scents???? i wish we had one in seattle


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have some swatches for you. Left to right the names are: Valencia, Dolcetto, strawberry, peach, honey, cocoa and currant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  In the second picture, from left to right: Vouvray, Fig Rose, Violet, Tannin, Rhubarb and Bouquet.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Mar 20, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> In the second picture, from left to right: Vouvray, Fig Rose, Violet, Tannin, Rhubarb and Bouquet.


  u have good taste i would wear all of those!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not trying to love anything else they make because I've fallen for the cashmere lip creams and those bitches are damn near $30. I have 2 and I want the rest.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2014)

Can you image all the fun we could have, if we had a big Specktra event there?  The poor staff at the Bite Lip Lab would be inundated!  Hmm, maybe tour buses could be a way to go in a lot of major cities.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> u have good taste i would wear all of those!!!


  Thanks!  I love them all very much!:eyelove:  





Ajigglin said:


> I'm not trying to love anything else they make because I've fallen for the cashmere lip creams and those bitches are damn near $30. I have 2 and I want the rest.


  I know how that goes!  Once you get started, you're hooked!    I was just checking the prices on a bus trip, train and regular airfare.  Yikes!!!  I wonder if it would be possible to buy some base colors (like white and clear).  Then I could use those to tweak the colors I already have.  That might be worth it.  Just think of all the possibilities!  I remember reading on their site that one of their LE shades last year (Lavender Pastille - I might have that name transposed) is a combination of 3/4 white mixed with 1/4 Violet.  Well, I already have the Violet.  Hmm ......


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2014)

Here are a few more (messy sorry!) swatches.  From left to right is Nutmeg. It is a liner. Then there is lychee balm, watermelon balm and the duo-ended mini lipsticks in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lychee and Musk. When you are looking at the swatches, please notice the difference in the lychee lip balm and the lychee lipstick.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry I am all over the place.  I am having a little difficulty doing this on my iPhone!  Please see my first few posts with the swatches.  I added the second photo!.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 20, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Can you image all the fun we could have, if we had a big Specktra event there? The poor staff at the Bite Lip Lab would be inundated! Hmm, maybe tour buses could be a way to go in a lot of major cities.


  The only reason I was able to control myself is because it was not cheap!  I think my lipstick cost $34, IIRC.  That's why I don't plan on doing it often.  I have my fall/winter shade I made, and I want to go back to make a spring/summer shade, and then I'll be done for a while.  A Specktra event there would be awesome!!!  It would be pretty hilarious though because it's literally about the width of a hallway.  We would have to take turns going in, haha.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 20, 2014)

I bought the Agave lip mask and while I love the way that it makes my lips feel, the packaging is HORRIBLE. At first glance it's just a tube but it's the hardest tube I've ever tried to squeeze. That in combination with thickness of the product makes it difficult. I've heard of others trying to squeeze the tube and the crimped end opening up. They have to rethink the packaging for this product. What is the point of having a great lip treatment if you can't get it out the tube.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I bought the Agave lip mask and while I love the way that it makes my lips feel, the packaging is HORRIBLE. At first glance it's just a tube but it's the hardest tube I've ever tried to squeeze. That in combination with thickness of the product makes it difficult. I've heard of others trying to squeeze the tube and the crimped end opening up. They have to rethink the packaging for this product. What is the point of having a great lip treatment if you can't get it out the tube.


  I agree, the packaging needs some work.  I ended up moving my lip mask from my bedroom (which is always the coldest room in my home, for some reason) to the bathroom and have actually had an easier time squeezing the product out of the tube since doing so.  It's still not as easy as squeezing a tube of toothpaste, but it's much better.  If you love the product (as I do), try moving it to one of the warmer areas of your home and see if it helps!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I bought the Agave lip mask and while I love the way that it makes my lips feel, the packaging is HORRIBLE. At first glance it's just a tube but it's the hardest tube I've ever tried to squeeze. That in combination with thickness of the product makes it difficult. I've heard of others trying to squeeze the tube and the crimped end opening up. They have to rethink the packaging for this product. What is the point of having a great lip treatment if you can't get it out the tube.


  I love my Agave Lip Mask.  I honestly don't think it's that difficult to squeeze out, even with my left hand which I had a very badly badly broken wrist with bone grafting about five years ago.  I think there is a reason (maybe to keep it fresh) for having it in the container in which it is housed.  I'll see if I can find that out for us.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 22, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> How busy were they when you went there?  Was there a long line?  I wonder if I called there and just asked for a certain combo off the top of my head, if they would make it, pay for it over the phone, then shipped to me.  I'll have to check into that.


  They weren't very busy at all, but I went on a weekday right when they opened.  Only one other person came in the whole time I was in there making my lipstick.  I've heard it gets busy on weekends, but can't verify that personally. 

  I think they can do phone orders, though for about $34 a pop and whatever they would charge you for shipping (assuming they can ship it to you), you might want to be sure of what color you're getting.  I've heard people have emailed them a picture of a lipstick they want, either that they saw in a magazine or a picture of an old lipstick they love that they're running out of, and they can recreate the color based off of that, as long as it's a good picture that truly represents the color.

  All this talk about the lip lab makes me wish I could go back today!


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 22, 2014)

I only have a couple of their High Pigment Pencils (Pomegranate and Rhubarb) and a couple of their Luminous Crème Lipstick Duos (Lychee, Musk, Palomino, and Violet).  I wanted to get their Collector's Edition Lip Layers Set during the holidays, but it sold out.  I hope they'll do another big set this year.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 22, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I only have a couple of their High Pigment Pencils (Pomegranate and Rhubarb) and a couple of their Luminous Crème Lipstick Duos (Lychee, Musk, Palomino, and Violet).  I wanted to get their Collector's Edition Lip Layers Set during the holidays, but it sold out.  I hope they'll do another big set this year.


  It's funny that you mentioned them doing another big set this year.  I was told that they are coming out with some really nice items for this Spring, so I did some internet digging.  I found some information posted by Refinery 29.  Thank you!!! Here is the details.  On April 1st, Sephora will be launching the "Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library".  It features 12 glosses in the shades found in roses, ranging in pink and red tones. It will retail for $49.00.  She also wrote that there will be a Deconstructed Rose lipstick retailing for $28.00. 

  There will also be four lipsticks (LE) that will roll out along with , according to information obtained from Style.com.  Thanks a bunch!  The lipsticks will follow suit with the rose-colored theme. 

  Just to keep us guessing, Trendhunter.com, indicated that the lip glosses are matte; that they can be also purchased singularly at $28.00 a pop.

  I guess we'll find out very soon who has the most accurate information.  What do you think?


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info, cr8zy4MAC!  I have skipper's remorse over the 15 Shades of Sephora and the Collector's Edition Lip Layers Set, so I'm looking forward to the Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library.  I love these shades!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Photo credit to Bite Beauty and Refinery29.


----------



## katred (Mar 22, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Thanks for the info, cr8zy4MAC!  I have skipper's remorse over the 15 Shades of Sephora and the Collector's Edition Lip Layers Set, so I'm looking forward to the Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library.  I love these shades!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those look so pretty! I haven't loved Bite's glosses as much as their lipsticks, but they are still quite nice and their sets are generally a great deal. I have a good half dozen or so minis around my place because it's such a great way to sample colours.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Mar 22, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Thanks for the info, cr8zy4MAC!  I have skipper's remorse over the 15 Shades of Sephora and the Collector's Edition Lip Layers Set, so I'm looking forward to the Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library.  I love these shades!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG i have never owned any Bite and i think this is a great way to start!!! so pretty when is this coming out? sorry if thats already been said.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Mar 22, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> I called them shortly after my post.  I asked them if I could give them a mix of colors, if they could make the lipstick and send it to me.  They said they have no shipping available at the current time; that maybe in the future that could be a possibility.  I did hear that there is probably going to be a second location opening up in New York.  No particular location was given.
> 
> I also asked them about the packaging on the Agave Lip Mask.  There might be some changes coming around the corner.  I hope if the packaging is changed, that it won't affect the consistency of the formula.  That could be a deal breaker for me.  Maybe having it in two formulas could make both sides happy.
> 
> ...


OHHHHHH me want lipgloss set yes


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> OHHHHHH me want lipgloss set yes


  Wait until you get a load of this!  You're got to love it!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Mar 23, 2014)

yes im eyeing the set and imagining how it would feel to run my hands over that wonderful set!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes yes yes. i love sets like that such a great way to try a new higher priced brand


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 23, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> yes im eyeing the set and imagining how it would feel to run my hands over that wonderful set!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're going to love it, trust me!   I was just on Bite Beauty's blog page.  Here are some pics they have on their site for Spring 2014 photo shoot.  Probably one of these are going to be right at the top of the new collection coming out on the 1st of April.   I am hoping for the second one.  There are a few more pics on their site.  Credit due to Bite Beauty. 











  Everyone have a beautiful lip day!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi again!

  There is one more picture  (credit to Bite Beauty), that made me want to get a magnifying lens out to see if I could read the labels on the lip pencils and on the sheet with the lip color blocks.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Mar 23, 2014)

i want to play with those!!!!! feel like a kid looking at a new 64 box of crayons!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 23, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Thanks for the info, cr8zy4MAC!  I have skipper's remorse over the 15 Shades of Sephora and the Collector's Edition Lip Layers Set, so I'm looking forward to the Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library.  I love these shades!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YEEEEEEES.  So beautiful!  Bite makes me favorite lip gloss formula ever (I have almost completely stopped using my 70 or so lipglasses from MAC at this point), so I am really looking forward to this!  And if it's coming out April 1st, I will wait to place my order for the VIB sale!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 23, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Glad you called and were able to get information!  That's too bad that they don't ship though.  Maybe I should start figuring out this whole CP process so I can go get custom lippies made for my fellow specktrettes.  OMG, you would be the coolest thing ever!!!  YEEEEEEES.  So beautiful!  Bite makes me favorite lip gloss formula ever (I have almost completely stopped using my 70 or so lipglasses from MAC at this point), so I am really looking forward to this!  And if it's coming out April 1st, I will wait to place my order for the VIB sale!  :yahoo:


  Since I work there, I'll keep my eyes open and let you know when it hits the shelves.  :winkiss:  Trust me, I look every single day when I go to work, but nothing yet so far.  I also keep scouring the internet to see if I can find out any other information, but nothing else yet.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 23, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Since I work there, I'll keep my eyes open and let you know when it hits the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes yes yes, please be our insider!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm now more excited about this set than anything else on my list for the sale.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 23, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Yes yes yes, please be our insider!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  A beauty insider ...  Hahaha!  I thought it's kinda punny, don't you?

  I am so excited to see this set as well.  I feel like a kid at Christmas .


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 24, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> *A beauty insider ...  Hahaha!  I thought it's kinda punny, don't you?*
> 
> I am so excited to see this set as well.  I feel like a kid at Christmas .








  I didn't even think of that!  How funny!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

  Here is some info on found on some of Bite's color range from the 2013 Collector's Edition.  The credit goes to Wonderfelleworld.com.  Although this ws from last year's 2013 holiday collection, it is a great way to familiarize yourself with some of their color range.  What also is nice, is that she was kind enough to put swatches down on white paper.  I know how hard it can be when looking at swatches on various people; trying to figure out how that will translate on your skin.  I think (and hope) this helps you out a little bit better!  She did mention that two of the colors are more sheer (Lavender and Vento).  The rest of the colors are more highly pigmented.  It's what they are known for.  

  Just think ... before you know it, we'll all be huddling around our screens, enjoying the Deconstructed Rose lip gloss set!

9
  [h=1]Bite Beauty Collector’s Edition / Luminous Creme Lipstick Review[/h]  December 17, 2013
I’ve been meaning to review the* Bite Beauty Collector’s Edition Set* since last month and of course it’s sold out now at Sephora (only 1000 were made!) – the set included 10 double-ended lipsticks for a total of 20 different shades and was a great deal at $98 (plus an extra 20% off when I bought it)! Since you can still buy the *Luminous Creme Lipsticks* individually I thought it would go ahead and review the formula and share my thoughts on some of the colors because *Bite Beauty really makes some of my favorite lip products*​ The mini lipsticks in this set are each .14oz (.07 per color) whereas the regular sized *Luminous Creme Lipsticks* are .13oz each. *I love the sleek minimal packaging* but if I had any complaint it would be that it’s a bit hard to read the names of the colors on the end of the mini lipsticks but this is not so much an issue on the full-sized colors! In terms of formula, these are long-lasting and creamy without being _too creamy_. I’m not really a fan of really matte lipsticks so the formula is perfect for me, but you may need a lip liner with some of the more intense shades to prevent feathering.​ Of course one of the best things about Bite Beauty, is the formula is free of parabens, sulfates, synthetics, polybutenes, and petroleum byproducts and *made exclusively with lip nurturing food-grade ingredients that are healthy enough to eat.* And as a bonus, the lip colors deliver the super antioxidant resveratrol, which fights free radicals with potent long-term anti-aging benefits!​


----------



## brittbby (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi guys! I found some more pictures of the lip gloss set! It looks gorgeous!! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Credit: http://www.examiner.com/article/get-ready-to-pick-roses-bite-beauty-s-limited-edit-gloss-set-great-for-travel


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Credit: http://www.examiner.com/article/get-ready-to-pick-roses-bite-beauty-s-limited-edit-gloss-set-great-for-travel









  Ahhhh just 4 more days, right?!?!?


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 28, 2014)

It comes out the day after my birthday, so I'll get it for myself as a little birthday present.


----------



## brittbby (Mar 31, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/a/KLJI7  Swatches!!!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this!   I was Googling this lip set this afternoon while on my dinner break.  The minute I saw you updated this site from the blogger above, I was so excited.  When I tried opening it up at work, it wasn't allowing me to open that page.  You can imagine my impatience!   We have them in the back from today's shipment.  The boxes weren't checked in yet, so I was not able to snag one before leaving work tonight.    You know what I find to be pretty cool?  The fact that she mentioned it was hard getting the pigment off her skin.  Hmmm, that's interesting!  There usual lush fruit lip glosses aren't hard to rub off at all.   I also love the fact of them being rose scented.  That will work for me!  Is everyone excited out there?  I know I am.


----------



## brittbby (Mar 31, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!   I was Googling this lip set this afternoon while on my dinner break.  The minute I saw you updated this site from the blogger above, I was so excited.  When I tried opening it up at work, it wasn't allowing me to open that page.  You can imagine my impatience!   We have them in the back from today's shipment.  The boxes weren't checked in yet, so I was not able to snag one before leaving work tonight.    You know what I find to be pretty cool?  The fact that she mentioned it was hard getting the pigment off her skin.  Hmmm, that's interesting!  There usual lush fruit lip glosses aren't hard to rub off at all.   I also love the fact of them being rose scented.  That will work for me!  Is everyone excited out there?  I know I am.


  Ooooh! Hopefully, that means I can grab one from a sephora store. I'm too impatient to wait for it to ship to me when it's finally available online!!   The funny thing is, I didn't even read the review! Lol! I guess I should have! I just saw pictures and I was in heaven


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 31, 2014)

brittbby said:


> The funny thing is, I didn't even read the review! Lol! I guess I should have! I just saw pictures and I was in heaven <3


  Yep, you should be able to grab one from a Sephora store starting tomorrow.  To be on the safe side, I would call and make sure they have it available before heading to the store.  I know this sounds silly, but I am almost feeling like just ordering it online.  I have the next two days off.  I really don't feel like dragging my rear work on my day off to go look/buy it.  I have Friday off, so if I can buy it online, I should hopefully have it in my hands on Friday.  I don't know how many we got in on the shipment.  Who knows.  But if for any reason I miss picking this up, I will not be a happy camper at all.  That is putting it mildly!

  That is a hoot that you didn't even read the review.  You just wanted to get to the good stuff, right?!  Yes, the pictures are very pretty!


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 31, 2014)

I wonder how these will compare to the lush fruit lip glosses?  Those are my fave, so I hope the consistency is similar, plus the extra pigmentation the review mentioned


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 1, 2014)

It's up on Sephora.  Just ordered.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2014)

I love their Line & Define lip primer.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

*anyones knows if the 500 perk has an Actual Full size lip crayon?*

  it says
  - Bite Beauty High Pigment Pencil in Pomegranate deluxe sample ( 0.05 oz)


  sephora lists the full size as 0.05oz

​ 
  [h=1]BITE BEAUTY
Matte Crème Lip Crayon[/h]  ITEM # 1581131 SIZE 0.05 oz

  i somehow dont believe them. i dont want to spend my points on a mini.


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Apr 1, 2014)

They also added two new Bite Lipsticks that go with the lipgloss set. However, they are $28 because they are supposedly limited edition... blaaaaah. Sephora's "limited edition" usually lasts quite a while, don't they?


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

sujusarangx3 said:


> They also added two new Bite Lipsticks that go with the lipgloss set. However, they are $28 because they are supposedly limited edition... blaaaaah. Sephora's "limited edition" usually lasts quite a while, don't they?


  I wouldn't bet that they will be available for quite a while.  If you are wanting these, get it while the going is good!


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> I wouldn't bet that they will be available for quite a while.  If you are wanting these, get it while the going is good!


   Ahhh I do... but I hate that they charge $4 extra for these! Must resist..


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

sujusarangx3 said:


> Ahhh I do... but I hate that they charge $4 extra for these! Must resist..


  I just ordered the lip gloss library and two of the LE lipsticks (Centilfolia and Damask).  I am pretty sure that they will be in the same LE packaging as the lip gloss library.  Pretty!!!  I hope they have the LE number on each lipstick with the little label going across the top, like they had before in previous collections!  Right now in my area, the LE lipsticks are only available online.  Who knows if or when they will be available instore.  Think of it this way: If the lipsticks were the regular $24.00 each and you wanted two of them.  Your total would be $48.00.  You would be two dollars away from free shipping.  With them being $28.00, if you get two of them, you're already there for free shipping.  Does that help?  That is my convoluted way of looking at it!


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 1, 2014)

I got the gloss library, the centilfolia lipstick, and crush cashmere lip creme. I'm hoping I will like Bite. I tried the VIB red color but don't remember liking it. I think I put on too many layers that it felt really thick. Which is my fault. I'm really excited! I also got some eye mask pads from shiseido


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> I got the gloss library, the centilfolia lipstick, and crush cashmere lip creme. I'm hoping I will like Bite. I tried the VIB red color but don't remember liking it. I think I put on too many layers that it felt really thick. Which is my fault. I'm really excited! I also got some eye mask pads from shiseido


  I am glad you got some goodies!  I am a sucker for pink, peach and coral shades, especiallly those that border on the peach/pink border, where it's almost hard to tell which way it's leaning more predominatly.  :eyelove:  Bite lip products are very pigmented, for the most part.   You generally need to use a lighter hand.  I think you are going to really love the Crush Cashmere Lip Creme.  Not only is it a beautiful color, but that formula is very light as a feather on the lips.    Let me know how you like the eye mask pads.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 1, 2014)

I ordered the set and 2 of the new lipsticks.  I wanted to order the red but will wait to see swatches or when it gets to my local store. I'm super excited!!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep, I am also really excited to get my hands on these goodies!  It will be really interesting to see if we get the four LE lipsticks.   Hopefully we wlll.  I only wear Bite at work.  It's my HG lip product.  It's the only thing that will hit these lips!:encore:


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

carvedwords said:


> I ordered the set and 2 of the new lipsticks.  I wanted to order the red but will wait to see swatches or when it gets to my local store. I'm super excited!!


  Which two lipsticks did you get?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2014)

Are the lipsticks any good? Ive tried them once and really liked it.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Which two lipsticks did you get?


  Damask and Centifolia


----------



## brittbby (Apr 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are the lipsticks any good? Ive tried them once and really liked it.


  They are great IMO! They are quite creamy, which I personally love. Not so creamy they slip right off, but definitely creamy!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are the lipsticks any good? Ive tried them once and really liked it.


  Yes, they are.  I love them.  They are so moisturizing, plus the factt that they're food grade, IMO I don't think there is anything better out there.   





carvedwords said:


> Damask and Centifolia


  We'll have to do some selfies when we get them!


----------



## brittbby (Apr 1, 2014)

Just went to my Sephora to pick up the lipgloss set and it is GORGEOUS!! I swatched them quickly and they seem very pigmented!! Bonus: they smell like wonderful!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 1, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Just went to my Sephora to pick up the lipgloss set and it is GORGEOUS!! I swatched them quickly and they seem very pigmented!! Bonus: they smell like wonderful!


  Yay!! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Just went to my Sephora to pick up the lipgloss set and it is GORGEOUS!! I swatched them quickly and they seem very pigmented!! Bonus: they smell like wonderful!


  Thanks so much for the swatches!!!  They are gorgeous!  Quick question for you:  I recall the blogger's review that you posted maybe yesterday, stating that the pigment stayed on her arm for a while after removing the lipgloss swatches.  Did you happen to notice the same thing?  Just  curious!


----------



## brittbby (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Thanks so much for the swatches!!!  They are gorgeous!  Quick question for you:  I recall the blogger's review that you posted maybe yesterday, stating that the pigment stayed on her arm for a while after removing the lipgloss swatches.  Did you happen to notice the same thing?  Just  curious!


  I put them on quickly and then removed them quickly because while they aren't super sticky, they did have some tackiness to them. So on me, no. I do still see a little bit of color from the darker ones though! She was also much much lighter than I am. I'm around NC30/35. I will say, they are nicely pigmented on the lips. They aren't so pigmented that they can't work for every skin tone, but they aren't sheer where they look like a clear gloss. I put on the orange one and my lips were a nice orange glossy color. I put on the milky color and it lightened my lips, gave them a baby pink color without looking unflattering on my complexion!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 1, 2014)

Should I get this now or wait for April 3rd?


----------



## brittbby (Apr 1, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Should I get this now or wait for April 3rd?


  If you have a store around you, I'd wait. They haven't even put them on the floor yet, so there's a good chance you can grab it with your discount then.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I put them on quickly and then removed them quickly because while they aren't super sticky, they did have some tackiness to them. So on me, no. I do still see a little bit of color from the darker ones though! She was also much much lighter than I am. I'm around NC30/35. I will say, they are nicely pigmented on the lips. They aren't so pigmented that they can't work for every skin tone, but they aren't sheer where they look like a clear gloss. I put on the orange one and my lips were a nice orange glossy color. I put on the milky color and it lightened my lips, gave them a baby pink color without looking unflattering on my complexion!


  It sounds like they are the same consistency of their regular lip glosses.    Thanks for taking the time to explain their consistency.  Hopefully I will receive mine by Friday (fingers crossed!).  I ordered it first thing this morning and have yet to receive the shipping notice.   





jennifae said:


> Should I get this now or wait for April 3rd?


  If I were you, it might be best if you call your local store (if that is where you plan on making your purchase), to see how fast they are moving and how many units they have availalbe.  I just went on Sephora's website a short while ago to see what they also had to say about the lip gloss library set.  I was surprised to see that there were already five pages regarding this set.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## brittbby (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> It sounds like they are the same consistency of their regular lip glosses.    Thanks for taking the time to explain their consistency.  Hopefully I will receive mine by Friday (fingers crossed!).  I ordered it first thing this morning and have yet to receive the shipping notice. If I were you, it might be best if you call your local store (if that is where you plan on making your purchase), to see how fast they are moving and how many units they have availalbe.  I just went on Sephora's website a short while ago to see what they also had to say about the lip gloss library set.  I was surprised to see that there were already five pages regarding this set.


  Pretty much the exact same consistency! I just tested my other lip gloss from bite with them and they are pretty much the same. The color was slightly more pigmented from the set but the lipgloss I have in the full size is a nude so that doesn't help! Haha.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Size comparison for those that are curious!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Pretty much the exact same consistency! I just tested my other lip gloss from bite with them and they are pretty much the same. The color was slightly more pigmented from the set but the lipgloss I have in the full size is a nude so that doesn't help! Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for in the info.  Now that I am looking at the size, I am wondering if I should maybe get a BU.  Hmmm ... what is a girl to do!  They are decently sized, but I'm a girl who adores her gloss.  It looks like you are holding a full-sized version of one of my most favorite MLBB shades in Currant, right???


----------



## brittbby (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Thanks for in the info.  Now that I am looking at the size, I am wondering if I should maybe get a BU.  Hmmm ... what is a girl to do!  They are decently sized, but I'm a girl who adores her gloss.  It looks like you are holding a full-sized version of one of my most favorite MLBB shades in Currant, right???


  Hahaha yes!!! Spot on! I love Currant as you can probably tell by the half empty tube. My absolute favorite MLBB shade. I put it on top of musk and it's perfect for me


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll have to try that combo, if you don't mind.  :bouquet:  I am always on the hunt for the perfect MLBB for my various clients.


----------



## brittbby (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> I'll have to try that combo, if you don't mind.  :bouquet:  I am always on the hunt for the perfect MLBB for my various clients.


  It's a good one to try!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> I just ordered the lip gloss library and two of the LE lipsticks (*Centilfolia* and Damask).  I am pretty sure that they will be in the same LE packaging as the lip gloss library.  Pretty!!!  I hope they have the LE number on each lipstick with the little label going across the top, like they had before in previous collections!  Right now in my area, the LE lipsticks are only available online.  Who knows if or when they will be available instore.  Think of it this way: If the lipsticks were the regular $24.00 each and you wanted two of them.  Your total would be $48.00.  You would be two dollars away from free shipping.  With them being $28.00, if you get two of them, you're already there for free shipping.  Does that help?  That is my convoluted way of looking at it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Meeeeeee too!!!  My favorite kind of color for spring/summer!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 1, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I just placed an order including that 500 point perk, so I'll let you know when I get it.  Usually only takes 2 days for me to receive my Sephora orders.  Hopefully it will still be available by then in case you decide you want it.     I ordered the same lipstick!  I went looking for the Deconstructed Rose gloss set (which I also got) and saw new products!  I think when you look at Bite's section on Sephora's site, there are usually 18 items, so when I looked today and saw there were 21 (I think that's the number), I was like "wait, what?  They came out with _more_ new things besides the lip gloss library???"  And so I fell down the rabbit hole and Centifolia fell into my shopping cart.   Meeeeeee too!!!  My favorite kind of color for spring/summer!


  Team Rabbit Hole!!!  ompom:


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 1, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Team Rabbit Hole!!!


  Yup, I definitely laughed out loud at this!  Hope I didn't wake sleepy hubby in the next room


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks ChosenOne!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 2, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Thanks ChosenOne!


Np!  Based on past orders, I should have it by tomorrow or Friday.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 2, 2014)

All the new lipsticks are sold out online.  I should of bought one when I had the chance.


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 2, 2014)

I ordered one of the new lipsticks yesterday. Order hasn't shipping so I'm hoping I still get one even though its OOS


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Apr 2, 2014)

I personally don't think they're sold out online, I think they mistakenly released it a bit earlier than they were supposed to. There's no way all 4 colors of the lippies sold out within a day, and they haven't even reached stores yet. I think they are going to put it back up sometime later this week.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> All the new lipsticks are sold out online.  I should of bought one when I had the chance.


  Hmmm, this is sounding kind of weird to me.  I ordered mine yesterday morning as well.  I haven't received a shipping notice either.  This is sounding fishy to me.  I will be calling Sephora online in a few minutes.  I was wondering what was taking so long to get a shipping confirmation email by now.   It leaves me thinking that they had next to no inventory.  This doesn't make sense at all..  I'll let you guys know if I find out anything at all.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 2, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Hmmm, this is sounding kind of weird to me. I ordered mine yesterday morning as well. I haven't received a shipping notice either. This is sounding fishy to me. I will be calling Sephora online in a few minutes. I was wondering what was taking so long to get a shipping confirmation email by now. It leaves me thinking that they had next to no inventory. This doesn't make sense at all.. I'll let you guys know if I find out anything at all.


  During sales, they tend to take longer to ship orders so I wouldn't worry just yet. All of my orders since I became Rouge have taken at least 2 days for processing.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> During sales, they tend to take longer to ship orders so I wouldn't worry just yet. All of my orders since I became Rouge have taken at least 2 days for processing.


  I just spoke to a gentleman from Sephora.  He said the two lipsticks plus the lip gloss library are packaged and will be on their way shortly.  I still find this very odd that they are sold out already.  Hopefully they will refurbish their supply online, as well as having it instore as well.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 2, 2014)

That's so weird about the new lipsticks!  I just checked my order status on Sephora's site to see if there might be any clues as to what's going on there, and next to my Centifolia lipstick, it says _permanently out of stock_.  Not sure what to make of that since I agree that it's unlikely that they actually sold out that fast, especially since all of the new colors were still in stock when I placed my order late last night.  Just seems unlikely to me.  I'm tempted to agree with @sujusarangx3 and say that maybe they released them earlier than they were supposed to, so they took them down from the site, but are still honoring the orders that were already placed for them.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

When I went on the Sephora website just a short while ago,  i couldn't even bring up the LE lipsticks from that collection at all.  Zippo!  It's like it never existed.  :wtf2:


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> That's so weird about the new lipsticks!  I just checked my order status on Sephora's site to see if there might be any clues as to what's going on there, and next to my Centifolia lipstick, it says _permanently out of stock_.  Not sure what to make of that since I agree that it's unlikely that they actually sold out that fast, especially since all of the new colors were still in stock when I placed my order late last night.  Just seems unlikely to me.  I'm tempted to agree with @sujusarangx3  and say that maybe they released them earlier than they were supposed to, so they took them down from the site, but are still honoring the orders that were already placed for them.


  Maybe.   I guess we'll all see in a little white what the heck is going on with all of this.  I am going in to check on my order again and see if it says the same thing.  That doesn't sound good.  It reminds me of getting the same type of thing from MAC a day or so after placing my online order.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 2, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> When I went on the Sephora website just a short while ago,  i couldn't even bring up the LE lipsticks from that collection at all.  Zippo!  It's like it never existed.  :wtf2:


  They were in my cart when I saw out of stock in big bold fonts.   I hope they do release them again later this week.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

That sucks!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 2, 2014)

[@]cr8zy4MAC[/@]    Can you post swatches of the lipsticks when you get them?


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, I sure will ... if they truly are on their way.  I will believe it when I see it.  :sigh:


----------



## janineios (Apr 2, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Just went to my Sephora to pick up the lipgloss set and it is GORGEOUS!! I swatched them quickly and they seem very pigmented!! Bonus: they smell like wonderful!


  Thanks for these! I'm even more excited to get mine now!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 2, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> That's so weird about the new lipsticks!  I just checked my order status on Sephora's site to see if there might be any clues as to what's going on there, and next to my Centifolia lipstick, it says *permanently out of stock.*  Not sure what to make of that since I agree that it's unlikely that they actually sold out that fast, especially since all of the new colors were still in stock when I placed my order late last night.  Just seems unlikely to me.  I'm tempted to agree with @sujusarangx3 and say that maybe they released them earlier than they were supposed to, so they took them down from the site, but are still honoring the orders that were already placed for them.


That usually doesn't mean much, other than they aren't available. When Clinique Ginger cheek pop blush was out of stock, it said the same thing on my love it list but it returned to the website a few days later. Sounds like they probably just weren't ready to launch it yet, although the lipgloss set is still available.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

I just checked my bank account.  The money has been deducted, so they must truly be on their way.  Yippee!  I will make certain to do some swatches for you once I get them in my hot little hands!  I am glad to hear that everyone is loving  the lip gloss library set.  I will be playing with them quite a bit tomorrow at work.  I will probaby pick up a second set. :eyelove:


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 2, 2014)

For all of you out there wanting to get your hands on these lipsticks,  I have a little info for you.  I can't release all the details, but plan on seeing them back online and in a Sephora near you in the near future.


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine shipped as well! My guess is that it was released early...they tend to do that a lot.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 2, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> For all of you out there wanting to get your hands on these lipsticks,  I have a little info for you.  I can't release all the details, but plan on seeing them back online and in a Sephora near you in the near future.


  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 3, 2014)

I placed an order for the Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library with my 15% off.  I threw in something for a dollar to get free shipping.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 3, 2014)

I have to say no to it. I sinned with By Request.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 3, 2014)

I had a gift card for my birthday.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 3, 2014)

@kimibos, here is the comparison between the full size Bite pencil and the one included in the 500 point perk.  The one in the perk is obviously smaller, but it's not as tiny as I thought it might be.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I have to say no to it. I sinned with By Request.


  I hope you enjoy your goodies from By Request.  Maybe you'll be able to snag one of these sets before they're gone.  They are really nice.  They smell/taste so good, I had to keep myself from wanting to lip them off my lips right away.  They have a lovley texture. :eyelove:


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Apr 4, 2014)

I got the two Deconstructed Rose lipsticks in Damask and Centifolia: 











  They smell like roses!
  Damask leans more of a magenta than a pink. I forgot what the Sephora description was and I can't check now that they took the page down.. But it's going back because it pulls very very cool-toned on my NC25 skin, which I don't like.
  Centifolia is right up my alley though. It looks orange in my swatch but it's not as dark when worn; in fact it's a very warm peach pinky color on my lips. I'm a sucker for peachy shades! I love this and I'm considering buying a backup!


----------



## brittbby (Apr 4, 2014)

sujusarangx3 said:


> I got the two Deconstructed Rose lipsticks in Damask and Centifolia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I bought Centifolia and it's waiting for me at home! Now that I see your pictures, I'm really excited about it! Looks gorgeous and that packaging


----------



## kirtchik (Apr 4, 2014)

Hun- could you do lip swatches if possible, please pretty please?  I'm the same skintone, and I can't make up my mind about these lippies


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 4, 2014)

sujusarangx3 said:


> I got the two Deconstructed Rose lipsticks in Damask and Centifolia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They called it a rosy pink. I get mine on Monday--hope it works for me!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 4, 2014)

Here are two swatches on a white piece of paper, if that helps.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 4, 2014)

sujusarangx3 said:


> I got the two Deconstructed Rose lipsticks in Damask and Centifolia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the swatches!  I debated on getting those two shades, but they took them down before I checked out.  I hope I can get them later.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 4, 2014)

BTW, Damask is on the left and Centifolia is on the right.  I have a picture with me wearing both colors, with their peach lipgloss on top. Sorry for the rough makeup ... or lack thereof ..., but it is my day off from work.  Thanks so much for you ladies putting up the pics and swatches of the lipstick as well.     I ended up putting the Bite "Peach" lip gloss over top, just to soften it a bit.  I usually soften the brighter, more pigmented colors.  It works better for me that way.    Centifolia kind of reminds me of Rose' with a little bit of Qunita thrown in, whereas I can't think of a dupe from their line for Damask.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you [@]sujusarangx3[/@]  and [@]cr8zy4MAC[/@]


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm seriously considering getting a backup of the lipgloss library. I've used 2 of the colors and love the texture. I can see myself wearing these colors year round.  I hope Centiflora is available again soon.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 4, 2014)

I bought Centifolia and it's waiting for me at home! Now that I see your pictures, I'm really excited about it! Looks gorgeous and that packaging


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 4, 2014)

I am very happy I have both.   The girls at work are anxiously awaiting to see my new lipsticks.  They loved the lip glosses!    I love, love, love the taste!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2014)

Why did they take the lipstick down? Are they sold out


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Why did they take the lipstick down? Are they sold out


  They either brought them out online too early or they were giving us a real quick tease.  They will come back online and in the stores in a while, but I can't give the specifics, but they will be back!


----------



## indiekicks (Apr 6, 2014)

I love the formula of the pencils, but no color stands out enough for me to bite the bullet and purchase.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 6, 2014)

That's cool. That means more goodies to go around for the rest of us.  :fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Why did they take the lipstick down? Are they sold out


 
  most of the lippies and liquid lips for bite, kat von d  are oos.. lol.


  we had better shut up in here... the internet is watching


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> most of the lippies and liquid lips for bite, kat von d  are oos.. lol.   we had better shut up in here... the internet is watchinghboy:


  What do you mean by that?  Are you referring to trollers?


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> What do you mean by that? Are you referring to trollers?


  some.. but not all.  This site usually has less than 100 registered users.. and about 5x the amount of visitors.  Who knows who they are.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 6, 2014)

Wore my Centifolia out over the weekend and LOVE it!!!  It is such a beautiful color.  A gorgeous peach/orange/coral that is bright enough to be bold, but subdued enough to wear to school functions and business dinners.  (I know I can wear any color I want to those kinds of things, but I just personally don't like to bust out my super bright colors for those occasions).  It's a little odd wearing something on your lips that smells (and slightly tastes) like roses, but I didn't find it off-putting or anything.

  Haven't had a chance to try my Deconstructed Rose glosses yet. I'll bust that out tomorrow.

And now for an important announcement: *CASSIS LIPSTICK IS BACK IN PRODUCTION!!!*  I already went into a way longer than necessary ramble in the All Things Sephora thread, so I won't repeat it here.  But if anyone is looking for an amazing deep wine color lipstick, I strongly suggest you check it out!!!!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone know when Centifolia will be available again? It would be great to pick it up with the 15% off. Sounds like a great color for Spring and Summer.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 7, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> Does anyone know when Centifolia will be available again? It would be great to pick it up with the 15% off. Sounds like a great color for Spring and Summer.


I can't give out the specifics, but I wouldn't wait on finalizing your 15% off order.   Just set a little aside for these new lipsticks.  It will be here before you know it.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 7, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> I can't give out the specifics, but I wouldn't wait on finalizing your 15% off order. Just set a little aside for these new lipsticks. It will be here before you know it.


  I had a feeling it would be after the sale.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> I can't give out the specifics, but I wouldn't wait on finalizing your 15% off order. Just set a little aside for these new lipsticks. It will be here before you know it.








 for real....ahhh, I really wanted to order them with the sale.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 7, 2014)

A set of LE lipstick duos would be nice!


----------



## brittbby (Apr 7, 2014)

I finally got around to wearing centifolia and omg it's gorgeous!!! It's a great peach shade. I've been mixing it with shade three from the DR lipgloss set and it's gorge on! I can't get enough of these bite lipsticks... I need them all in my life!!   Crappy lighting in this pic. It's late! Haha!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 7, 2014)

I adore every single one of my Bite lippies.  :eyelove:  Right now I am wearing a combo of Vouvray, Lavender and Vento.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 7, 2014)

Guess what?  The lipsticks will be arriving in stores quicker than I originally thought!  I will keep you posted!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 8, 2014)

[@]brittbby[/@]  Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 8, 2014)

brittbby said:


>


  That is SOOO pretty on you!

  I want these


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 8, 2014)

My gloss set arrived!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're so tiny, but I love them!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 8, 2014)

brittbby said:


>


  Where can I buy Centifolia?


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Wore my Centifolia out over the weekend and LOVE it!!!  It is such a beautiful color.  A gorgeous peach/orange/coral that is bright enough to be bold, but subdued enough to wear to school functions and business dinners.  (I know I can wear any color I want to those kinds of things, but I just personally don't like to bust out my super bright colors for those occasions).  It's a little odd wearing something on your lips that smells (and slightly tastes) like roses, but I didn't find it off-putting or anything.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to try my Deconstructed Rose glosses yet. I'll bust that out tomorrow.
> 
> And now for an important announcement: *CASSIS LIPSTICK IS BACK IN PRODUCTION!!!*  I already went into a way longer than necessary ramble in the All Things Sephora thread, so I won't repeat it here.  But if anyone is looking for an amazing deep wine color lipstick, I strongly suggest you check it out!!!!


  So happy to hear about Cassis! I kicked myself for missing this one. I've actually noticed that a few shades that seemed to be discontinued have migrated back onto the site (Rhone and Barolo). This brand deserves so much love.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 9, 2014)

katred said:


> So happy to hear about Cassis! I kicked myself for missing this one. I've actually noticed that a few shades that seemed to be discontinued have migrated back onto the site (Rhone and Barolo). This brand deserves so much love.


  Oooo I have to go take another look then...need to see what else has been added that wasn't around before! And _yes_, I agree to the love.  So happy that more people are getting to know this brand!!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 15, 2014)

New Bite lipsticks are up and a BB lipstick!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 15, 2014)

Just ordered  Damask and Centifolia. I think they will look great mixed together and am looking forward to wearing Centifolia on it's own.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> New Bite lipsticks are up and a BB lipstick!


  Thanks for letting me know.!  I was going to check the computer at work today, but forgot.  I just ordered two Bite BB lips in Flush.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 15, 2014)

I just ordered Damask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I cannot believe how many orders I have coming from Sephora & Nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also had a freebie code for Shiseido Lacquer Gloss deluxe sample in RS306


----------



## katred (Apr 15, 2014)

Curious to know how the new lipsticks are different from the regular formula.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Damask :sigh:  I cannot believe how many orders I have coming from Sephora & Nordies     I also had a freebie code for Shiseido Lacquer Gloss deluxe sample in RS306


  I had 3 boxes waiting from Sephora today but it only had 1 lipstick each in it.  I'm going to order some Nars from Nordies


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 15, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the color, texture & insanely long wear of the little sample Rouge lipstick for new VIB Rouge members. Its divine on!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I had 3 boxes waiting from Sephora today but it only had 1 lipstick each in it. I'm going to order some Nars from Nordies








  I want to order some of the new Summer Nars from Nars.com but I can't handle their site issues.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm curious when these new DR Lipsticks will be in stores...


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> New Bite lipsticks are up and a BB lipstick!


  oooooooooooo now i see them! oh my. i want Damask. i'm unsure how close it is to bouquet though. hopefully there will be swatches soon. Bouquet was near impossible to find swatches of online.

i'm stuck in NARS land... I really want to get a few of their new summer stuff too. i'm avoiding peeking at nordstrom. lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Damask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oooo could you show swatches when you get it? This is the color I was looking at


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I want to order some of the new Summer Nars from Nars.com but I can't handle their site issues.


  I hear you!  It terrible!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is a swatch with comparisons:





  L-R: Milani Fruit Punch, Bite Beauty Damask, Chanel Hyde Park

  I'm not a big fan of it, honestly. It's brighter than I expected and extremely creamy. Pretty, but not what I was expecting.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> oooooooooooo now i see them! oh my. i want Damask. i'm unsure how close it is to bouquet though. hopefully there will be swatches soon. Bouquet was near impossible to find swatches of online.
> 
> i'm stuck in NARS land... I really want to get a few of their new summer stuff too. i'm avoiding peeking at nordstrom. lol


  Bouquet is different than Damask. It's often hard to tell in photos, but Bouquet is a softer pink, whereas Damask is a brighterand deeper pink.  The Bouquet I have pictured below is the High Pigment Pencil version.  There is a Bouquet version in the Luminous Creme lipstick format.  The color will be different than that of the pencil. It will probably be slightly lighter and a little bit less pigmented than the High Pigment Pencil version.  I hope this helps!





  Bouquet on the Left, Damask on the right.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 15, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Here is a swatch with comparisons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ahhh its sooo pretty i want it!!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 15, 2014)

@vaisforluvrs
  @cr8zy4MAC

  thanks ladies!!  wow it is a lot brighter than i thought. i have bouquet in the Luminous Creme lipstick which is a little more muted compared to your pencil. Their descriptions are way off to me. i wouldn't describe that as a rosey pink. when i think rosey i think more to toned down heading towards the berry shades. hopefully you ladies just saved me money as i have enough in that shade but i'll still check it out.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 16, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> oooo could you show swatches when you get it? This is the color I was looking at


  Absolutely I will dear! I'm not sure if I'll get it friday or monday.

  or maybe you don't need another swatch..lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 16, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Absolutely I will dear! I'm not sure if I'll get it friday or monday.
> 
> or maybe you don't need another swatch..lol


  yes i've seen swatches now, which is awesome but my computer is so old that the colors aren't accurate so it's hard to to tell. On my computer it looks similar to chanel dedicace (another one influenced by you in the chanel thread) LOL. that and Dior 361 Rose Baiser are my 2 favorite pinks/lipsticks ever. I don't like brighter so I would love to know if it's in that category or brighter. I don't like brighter.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 18, 2014)

My order came yesterday. On my non-pigmented lips, the Centiflora was more orange than peach and Damask is a true rose pink. Both colors are bright but wearable.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2014)

I posted this in the Sephora thread. I got Damask which is such a GORGEOUS color on, but the smell & the taste was terrible. I'm hoping that it will fade away. I want the others. I love roses & I have these roses planted around my house, so I have to have them.


----------



## partymartyw (Apr 18, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I posted this in the Sephora thread. I got Damask which is such a GORGEOUS color on, but the smell & the taste was terrible. I'm hoping that it will fade away. I want the others. I love roses & I have these roses planted around my house, so I have to have them.


 What was terrible about the smell? Too much rose, or was it synthetic smelling? I am trying to kill some major lemms


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2014)

partymartyw said:


> What was terrible about the smell? Too much rose, or was it synthetic smelling? I am trying to kill some major lemms


  I would say its the fake synthetic mimic of a rose smell.I have other products that use the rose scent in a good way, this not so much. But seriously, the shade is so darn gorgeous on. I don't think its bright, just pigmented. I only use it on my bottom lip & then smoosh. Lovely. I am getting Grandifolia & Crimson next.


----------



## partymartyw (Apr 18, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I would say its the fake synthetic mimic of a rose smell.I have other products that use the rose scent in a good way, this not so much. But seriously, the shade is so darn gorgeous on. I don't think its bright, just pigmented. I only use it on my bottom lip & then smoosh. Lovely. I am getting Grandifolia & Crimson next.


  Thank you! I might see if I can wait to smell them in store :bouquet:


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 18, 2014)

Elegant, that is a great way to describe the scent.   The scent didn't bother me but I could see how it could be unpleasant. Might be a good idea to check out in person if you can before buying.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2014)

None of the stores that I know even have them yet. I still think the shades are gorgeous.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> The scent didn't bother me but I could see how it could be unpleasant. Might be a good idea to check out in person if you can before buying.


  Which shade did you get? I'm wondering if each shade smells different?


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 18, 2014)

Elegant, I got Centiflora and Damask.  I already had the Bite Deconstructed Rose lip gloss library so maybe I'm used to the rose scent. Although the scent in the lipstick is stronger.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 18, 2014)

i'm not fond of any of the bite beauty lipstick scents. they smell like MAC lipsticks that went bad. I still love them though and will buy more lol


----------



## sss215 (Apr 20, 2014)

I love this brand. I went to their SOHO beauty lab and mad a custom lipstick yesterday.  I am in love.  basically you tell them what shade you are looking for and they mix shades from lip colors. then they add the base for whatever finish you want. 

  they make the lipstick and you name it.  they also give you the formula they used in the event you want to come back and have it made again.   such a cool process for lipstick lovers everywhere.

  as far as their product line.  I am totally into it. the products are nourishing and all natural which is a plus in my book.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I love this brand. I went to their SOHO beauty lab and mad a custom lipstick yesterday.  I am in love.  basically you tell them what shade you are looking for and they mix shades from lip colors. then they add the base for whatever finish you want.
> 
> they make the lipstick and you name it.  they also give you the formula they used in the event you want to come back and have it made again.   such a cool process for lipstick lovers everywhere.
> 
> as far as their product line.  I am totally into it. the products are nourishing and all natural which is a plus in my book.


  That is really really cool! I would love to make my very own lipstick shade. So awesome that you got to do that.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 20, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I love this brand. I went to their SOHO beauty lab and mad a custom lipstick yesterday.  I am in love.  basically you tell them what shade you are looking for and they mix shades from lip colors. then they add the base for whatever finish you want.
> 
> they make the lipstick and you name it.  they also give you the formula they used in the event you want to come back and have it made again.   such a cool process for lipstick lovers everywhere.
> 
> as far as their product line.  I am totally into it. the products are nourishing and all natural which is a plus in my book.


  You lucky, lucky duck!!!  Please post a picture of you with your custom-made lipstick.   So, what did you name your lipstick?


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 20, 2014)

My Centifolia is going back!  [@]elegant-one[/@] was right.  The taste is terrible! Once I put it on, I had to quickly take it off!  It was God awful.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> My Centifolia is going back! @elegant-one was right. The taste is terrible! Once I put it on, I had to quickly take it off! It was God awful.


  I am not usually fond of rose-scented items, but this one doesn't bug me at all.  If it's bugging you that much, then you are better of taking it back or selling it on a sales thread.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> My Centifolia is going back! @elegant-one was right. The taste is terrible! Once I put it on, I had to quickly take it off! It was God awful.








 Guess they didn't have people try them on first or something, I think a lot of companies need to chill out on the scents & flavors


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 21, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Guess they didn't have people try them on first or something, I think a lot of companies need to chill out on the scents & flavors


  I agree, elegant. A lot of people have scent sensitivity these days and I know in the past couple years my own tolerance for certain scents and even flavours in food has changed a lot. I like the two Bite lipsticks I have but sometimes the smell of them is just really off-putting to me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I agree, elegant. A lot of people have scent sensitivity these days and I know in the past couple years my own tolerance for certain scents and even flavours in food has changed a lot. I like the two Bite lipsticks I have but sometimes the smell of them is just really off-putting to me.


  I returned a BITE lip pencil I purchased during the Sephora Fall Sale. I didn't care for the smell it was just to much for me. However I love my 4 Cashmere Lip Creams!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I agree, elegant. A lot of people have scent sensitivity these days and I know in the past couple years my own tolerance for certain scents and even flavours in food has changed a lot. I like the two Bite lipsticks I have but sometimes the smell of them is just really off-putting to me.


  Me too! I have a nose like a bloodhound lol.I can't even walk behind little old ladies with lots of perfume on - or waitresses drenched in perfume, or the perfume section in stores. Cleaning products bug me too. I'm hoping the smell dissipates over time. blech
  I'm keeping the lipstick because I really love the shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I returned a BITE lip pencil I purchased during the Sephora Fall Sale. I didn't care for the smell it was just to much for me. However I love my 4 Cashmere Lip Creams!


  Really. Well, I'm glad its not just me being a weirdo. lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 21, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I love this brand. I went to their SOHO beauty lab and mad a custom lipstick yesterday.  I am in love.  basically you tell them what shade you are looking for and they mix shades from lip colors. then they add the base for whatever finish you want.
> 
> they make the lipstick and you name it.  they also give you the formula they used in the event you want to come back and have it made again.   such a cool process for lipstick lovers everywhere.
> 
> as far as their product line.  I am totally into it. the products are nourishing and all natural which is a plus in my book.


  Loooove the lip lab!!  I keep trying to find friends to go with me, but most of my friends aren't that into makeup, and they're certainly not into it enough to pay $34 (IIRC) for a custom-made lipstick.  Ah well...I'll get back there to make a spring/summer shade one of these days!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

  Well, I just received my order today for their new BB lip balm.  I wish I could say I love it, but I don't.  It didn't stay on so well.  I reapplied three or four times during my work day.  My lips started feeling irritated; kind of chapped.  It simply didn't cut it at all.  I adore Bite Beauty, but I sadly have to give this one a big thumb's down.   On my way home from work, I slathered on one of their Lip Laquers in Valencia.  My lips thanked me.  All is better.   I will be doing my first Bite return on Wednesday.  At least I can say I gave it a try.  That one is just not for me.

  Have a good night's sleep, everyone!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 21, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well, I just received my order today for their new BB lip balm.  I wish I could say I love it, but I don't.  It didn't stay on so well.  I reapplied three or four times during my work day.  My lips started feeling irritated; kind of chapped.  It simply didn't cut it at all.  I adore Bite Beauty, but I sadly have to give this one a big thumb's down.   On my way home from work, I slathered on one of their Lip Laquers in Valencia.  My lips thanked me.  All is better.   I will be doing my first Bite return on Wednesday.  At least I can say I gave it a try.  That one is just not for me.
> 
> Have a good night's sleep, everyone!


  Oh no!!!  This was the next thing I wanted to try from them, too!  Really a shame to hear this.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 21, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Hi everyone,  Well, I just received my order today for their new BB lip balm.  I wish I could say I love it, but I don't.  It didn't stay on so well.  I reapplied three or four times during my work day.  My lips started feeling irritated; kind of chapped.  It simply didn't cut it at all.  I adore Bite Beauty, but I sadly have to give this one a big thumb's down.   On my way home from work, I slathered on one of their Lip Laquers in Valencia.  My lips thanked me.  All is better.   I will be doing my first Bite return on Wednesday.  At least I can say I gave it a try.  That one is just not for me.  Have a good night's sleep, everyone!


  What a bummer! I totally have two on my wish list but maybe I'll skip. My lips are already chapped enough!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm skipping the LE lipsticks.  I don’t like synthetic floral scents.  I bought the gloss set because it was a great deal and a great way to sample colors, and I'm fine as long as I can’t smell it after application, but I'm afraid the lipsticks would be too much for me.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 22, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I'm skipping the LE lipsticks.  I don’t like synthetic floral scents.  I bought the gloss set because it was a great deal and a great way to sample colors, and I'm fine as long as I can’t smell it after application, but I'm afraid the lipsticks would be too much for me.


  I _just_ ordered two of the three left before they sold out, just in case I can tolerate the smell. I'll probably end up returning them because even though I'm alright with the rose lipgloss scent, I can't even handle L'Oreal lipsticks' scent and those are super grandma's powdery makeup scented.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got my Grandifolia lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It is THE most gorgeous Gwen Stefani red - stunning! It doesn't have a strong taste or smell like Damask did. So, maybe some are scented stronger than others. This one doesn't bother me at all as the smell is very very faint.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I returned a BITE lip pencil I purchased during the Sephora Fall Sale. I didn't care for the smell it was just to much for me. However I love my 4 5Cashmere Lip Creams!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 29, 2014)

Found this review with swatches for the DR lipstick in Crimson. Looks so beautiful and totally different from what I was expecting, especially with Sephora's description (muted dark purple??)!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 29, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Found this review with swatches for the DR lipstick in Crimson. Looks so beautiful and totally different from what I was expecting, especially with Sephora's description (muted dark purple??)!


  They must have hired an ex-MAC product writer.


----------



## LastContrast (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, that's a really pretty colour but not what I was expecting at all!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Found this review with swatches for the DR lipstick in Crimson. Looks so beautiful and totally different from what I was expecting, especially with Sephora's description (muted dark purple??)!


  That is GORGEOUS! Yeah, not what I would have expected from the description either hmmm...doesn't even look like the liptsick


----------



## Starlight77 (May 1, 2014)

do any of you have the regular bite beauty gloss? not the $49 set. i just bought my first gloss from them and it smells horrible. My lipsticks have a scent and the BB balm but none smell as horrible as the gloss. wondering if I got a bad one or if they all smell, kinda gross. the box says 36 months for expiration which is kinda awesome as most lip products say 12 but it has the scent of old, gone bad, lipstick. the color is so pretty i don't want to give it up (strangefruit)

  thanks!


----------



## ChosenOne (May 6, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> do any of you have the regular bite beauty gloss? not the $49 set. i just bought my first gloss from them and it smells horrible. My lipsticks have a scent and the BB balm but none smell as horrible as the gloss. wondering if I got a bad one or if they all smell, kinda gross. the box says 36 months for expiration which is kinda awesome as most lip products say 12 but it has the scent of old, gone bad, lipstick. the color is so pretty i don't want to give it up (strangefruit)
> 
> thanks!


  Hmmm I have a few of their glosses and never noticed a bad smell.  I actually like the smell/taste of these a lot better than most glosses.  I'll try to remember to give Strangefruit a whiff tomorrow to check that one out specifically, but you might want to exchange it.  Did you get it from a store?  Maybe someone opened it to check it out and it's been going bad ever since?  Bad-smelling makeup is just the worst!!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 6, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> do any of you have the regular bite beauty gloss? not the $49 set. i just bought my first gloss from them and it smells horrible. My lipsticks have a scent and the BB balm but none smell as horrible as the gloss. wondering if I got a bad one or if they all smell, kinda gross. the box says 36 months for expiration which is kinda awesome as most lip products say 12 but it has the scent of old, gone bad, lipstick. the color is so pretty i don't want to give it up (strangefruit)
> 
> thanks!


  You've got a bad one.  They should smell/taste fruity, due to all the fruits that are in there.   It's like a fruit smoothie for the lips.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 7, 2014)

[@]ChosenOne[/@]  [@]cr8zy4MAC[/@] Thank you ladies , Ok it does not smell fruity at all. it smells like a MAC creamy lipglass gone bad.  I ordered another shade online to compare I think it comes tomorrow. I will just exchange this one.  I'm really enjoying the BB and lush tint ones. I wish they came in brighter/more springy colors. The BB one is awesome. So moisturizing.  thank you so much for the feedback. Now i'm wondering since i'm buying 2 if I should just get the rose set instead. I never finished a gloss before it went bad so the small sizes are nice. hmmmm


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 7, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> [@]ChosenOne[/@]  [@]cr8zy4MAC[/@] Thank you ladies , Ok it does not smell fruity at all. it smells like a MAC creamy lipglass gone bad.  I ordered another shade online to compare I think it comes tomorrow. I will just exchange this one.  I'm really enjoying the BB and lush tint ones. I wish they came in brighter/more springy colors. The BB one is awesome. So moisturizing.  thank you so much for the feedback. Now i'm wondering since i'm buying 2 if I should just get the rose set instead. I never finished a gloss before it went bad so the small sizes are nice. hmmmm


  The Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library has 12 smaller bottles.  Honestly, if you don't go through a lot of them before it went bad, just stick to the two you have.  You are better off just purchasing a few shades that you will wear on a consistent basis.  Otherwise, you will have a lot of smaller ones that you might only touch once or twice going bad.  That no longer is a good deal. You'll just end up throwing your money away.  Buy only what you need.   I hope this helps.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 8, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much for the feedback. Now i'm wondering since i'm buying 2 if I should just get the rose set instead. I never finished a gloss before it went bad so the small sizes are nice. hmmmm
> ...


  yes i agree. I have received my new color today. i love it so much I definitely want it in this larger size. I won't use 4-5 in that box so it's not worth it for me. My new gloss smells different compared to my other one so i'm going to bring it into the store to exchange it. i'm really enjoying these bite beauty products. 

  thank you !


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> yes i agree. I have received my new color today. i love it so much I definitely want it in this larger size. I won't use 4-5 in that box so it's not worth it for me. My new gloss smells different compared to my other one so i'm going to bring it into the store to exchange it. i'm really enjoying these bite beauty products.
> 
> thank you !


  I'm glad to help!


----------



## walkingdead (May 9, 2014)

Hi guys!  I just saw this set is available again!


----------



## JulieDiva (May 10, 2014)

Ok, so I caved and ordered the Rose lipsticks Damask and Centiflora....scared after reading reviews here about smell...

  however, mine smell lovely...like Roses...and taste fine....I am in LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (May 10, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> Ok, so I caved and ordered the Rose lipsticks Damask and Centiflora....scared after reading reviews here about smell...
> 
> however, mine smell lovely...like Roses...and taste fine....I am in LOVE!!!!!!


I have both of those and the rose library glosses and I LOVE THEM TO PIECES and LOVE the taste and smell, the texture, everything. I prefer the rose lipsticks to the regular one i have in Violet for smell and taste. Guess its a matter of preference??


----------



## Kristin Bacon (May 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi guys! I just saw this set is available again!


  I WANT!!! Sephora? will look it up! Im a new fan of Bite, been wanting to try it forever but recently aqquired some and i will be a Bite fan for ever now


----------



## Starlight77 (May 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi guys! I just saw this set is available again!


  this is a pretty awesome deal. i went to buy it when you posted it but it was sold out. it's back again. does anyone have it?


----------



## walkingdead (May 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> this is a pretty awesome deal. i went to buy it when you posted it but it was sold out. it's back again. does anyone have it?


  I just checked again and it now days it's no longed available.  I was able to order one for me and one for my sister.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > this is a pretty awesome deal. i went to buy it when you posted it but it was sold out. it's back again. does anyone have it?
> ...


  yeah it's been on and off since I read your post. it's a great deal for the price. I like tiny sizes. I feel accomplished that I can actually finish products. I got the nars 100pt perk too. it's a really nice size. it's in the color orgasm. I didn't think I'd like it but it's very pretty on. ordered another for my sister.


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi guys! I just saw this set is available again!


 I missed it

  What shades are in it?


----------



## walkingdead (May 10, 2014)

[@]Starlight77[/@]  So were you able to get one?


----------



## walkingdead (May 10, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@]  sorry you missed it.   The set included: Cranberry Quince Rhubarb Madeira


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Madeira


  Aww, thanks dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wanted Quince...so I think this set would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully they'll restock


----------



## walkingdead (May 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, thanks dear :frenz:   I wanted Quince...so I think this set would be great :sigh:  Hopefully they'll restock


  I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## elegant-one (May 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you!


  Aww, thanks! I would really appreciate that


----------



## Starlight77 (May 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Starlight77[/@]  So were you able to get one?


  Yes I missed it the first time but grabbed it the 2nd. After i bought it my sister wanted one for her birthday so I was hoping to get another. Going to try and hope it restocks again.


----------



## walkingdead (May 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Yes I missed it the first time but grabbed it the 2nd. After i bought it my sister wanted one for her birthday so I was hoping to get another. Going to try and hope it restocks again.


  I hope you get it for your sister.  I had one shipped directly to my sister.  If it's up again,  I'll let you know.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 10, 2014)

Finally found a Sephora that had the new DR Lipsticks in stock and on display. The smell wasn't that bad at all! I decided to only get one and picked Damask. They're all super pretty though. I also got Apricot from the regular line because I couldn't help myself! I love these lipsticks!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> this is a pretty awesome deal. i went to buy it when you posted it but it was sold out. it's back again. does anyone have it?


  I do. I like it.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > this is a pretty awesome deal. i went to buy it when you posted it but it was sold out. it's back again. does anyone have it?
> ...


  yay! i really wanted rhubard and quince so the others are just a bonus. are they long wearing?


----------



## Ajigglin (May 10, 2014)

I think so. They aren't as good as the Cashmere Lip Creams. I can't say enough about them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I think so. They aren't as good as the Cashmere Lip Creams. I can't say enough about them.


  You and me both! I will sing the praises of the Cashmere Lip Creams from the mountain tops!


----------



## ChosenOne (May 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You and me both! I will sing the praises of the Cashmere Lip Creams from the mountain tops!


  I am ashamed to say that I have had one of the cashmere lip creams since they first came out, and I STILL have not tried it.  Shameful!!!


----------



## partymartyw (May 13, 2014)

I got two of the Deconstructed Rose lipsticks and love both! The smell is not flowery rose, more of rose oil. It isn't as strong as I was expecting, and I actually like it a lot. The formula is slightly thinner with more slip than the regular lipsticks I have. They are very light and thin, but full of pigment.  Here is Centifolia: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Damask:


----------



## katred (May 14, 2014)

I picked up Crimson today. It's funny, because I've been looking for a deep rose pink that doesn't pull too fuchsia or plum and this one is perfect.   The smell is noticeable to me, but I like it. It smells exactly like Rose geranium essential oil. (Actually, I just checked and that is indeed one of the ingredients.)


----------



## pemily (May 15, 2014)

Im compiling my sephora list for when I come to the US in a few weeks and if someone could answer my q's I would love them forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  are these products as awesome (lips) as everyone keeps saying
  what are your favorites
  and most importantly! are the luminous creme lipsticks similar to ysl rouge voluptes?

  thanks


----------



## katred (May 15, 2014)

pemily said:


> Im compiling my sephora list for when I come to the US in a few weeks and if someone could answer my q's I would love them forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll give it a shot. 

  1. Everything is subjective, but I will say that I find the Luminous Creme lipsticks hydrating, highly pigmented and lovely to look at. The Deconstructed Rose lipsticks are even better, since they have better lasting power. The matte lip pencils are really more satin than matte, but they feel better on the lips than any other matte products. The glosses tend to be sheer, so many of them appear the same, but they're nice. Not the best, but far from the worst. The one thing that I would say about their products that bugs me a bit is that the colours don't have a lot of nuance to them, which means that they're more easily duped than subtler shades (Guerlain is great at doing subtlety, so that their products always look just a bit different than close dupes.) The best thing about them is how they make the lips feel. I've never experienced a more comforting group of lip products. 

  2. Crimson Deconstructed Rose lipstick. I've tried the Agave lip mask and while it does feel incredible, it smells like petroleum jelly to me, which is a little off-putting. 

  3. Not at all. They're more similar to a much creamier version of the Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 15, 2014)

pemily said:


> Im compiling my sephora list for when I come to the US in a few weeks and if someone could answer my q's I would love them forever :bouquet:    are these products as awesome (lips) as everyone keeps saying what are your favorites and most importantly! are the luminous creme lipsticks similar to ysl rouge voluptes?  thanks


  Yes, they are as awesome as everyone is saying!  The fact that they are foodgrade is phenomenol!!  They all are wonderful.  It's a matter of personal choice as to which products will best suit you.  What type of lipstick/glosses do you like?  What formulation? I don't think the luuminous creme lipsticks are that similar to the ysl rouge voluptes.  I have swatches the ysl rouge voluptes of my hands a ton of times, but I would say that the Bite luminous creme lipsticks are much more pigemnted.  They triple mill their pigments, so there is a saturation I feel that is better than ysl.  There is also more of a cushion-type feel.  Plus the fact that on each application you  are getting a dose of Reseveratrol, which has the benefits found in drinking five glasses of wine, anti-oxidant wise.  There are a few sheerer shades in the group.  Vouvray would be one of them.  Now one thing I want you to check out from their line is the Agave Lip Mask.  It's heaven on the lips.  It is decadent!!!  Not only is it amazingly moisturizing, but it has tripe  ... yes, triiple ... the antioxidant benefits on each application.  So on each application, you are receiving the Resveratrol found in 15 glasses of wine.  Every single time I slip this onto my lips, it makes me smile.  It's the HG for sure! :eyelove:   I could go on and on about all my favorites for several pages, but please let me know what type of lip you are looking for and I will help you narrow it down.


----------



## ChosenOne (May 15, 2014)

katred said:


> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> 1. Everything is subjective, but I will say that I find the Luminous Creme lipsticks hydrating, highly pigmented and lovely to look at. The Deconstructed Rose lipsticks are even better, since they have better lasting power. The matte lip pencils are really more satin than matte, but they feel better on the lips than any other matte products. The glosses tend to be sheer, so many of them appear the same, but they're nice. Not the best, but far from the worst. The one thing that I would say about their products that bugs me a bit is that the colours don't have a lot of nuance to them, which means that they're more easily duped than subtler shades (Guerlain is great at doing subtlety, so that their products always look just a bit different than close dupes.) The best thing about them is how they make the lips feel. I've never experienced a more comforting group of lip products.
> 
> ...


  I completely agree with what the two lovely people above have said in response to your questions.  Regarding the Agave lip mask, which seems to be the only point of difference between the two opinions, I personally love it.  I just wish they would also make it in a travel-friendly tube, as when I put this on with my finger, it leaves a sticky residue, which is odd since it doesn't feel sticky on my lips at all.  But for application at home, it's my absolute favorite. I refuse to use anything else!

I'm not familiar with the YSL lippies you're speaking of, so I can't be of any help there.

It would be hard to narrow down my favorites.  My first love was Cassis lipstick.  Words cannot describe how excited I was to see that they brought this back after it was unavailable for a long time.  It's my favorite shade for fall/winter, hands down!  For spring/summer, I am definitely head over heels in love with the new Deconstructed Rose lipstick in Centifolia. And Syrah (high pigment pencil) is my HG nude.  If I ever found out they were discontinuing it, I would buy it in bulk!  And their lush fruit lip gloss is my favorite gloss formula.  It's not the longest lasting, but it's so comfortable and I love the smell, the taste, and the array of colors they have to offer.  HTH!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 15, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I love the Agave Lip Mask too!!!  I refuse to use anything else as well!  To me, it tastes sweet.  It reminds me of making a frosting for a cake.  It's as if you had added the butter and vanilla with a slight taste of confection's powder sugar, as if you could tase it as it was wafting through the air as you are beatng the mixture! :eyelove:  My most used Creme lipsticks are Vouvray and Fig (pinks).  My lips not very pigmented at all, so I usually use my Urban Decay pencil in Naked 2 to lightly line and fill in my lips.  Then I make it a little more pink by adding Fig or Vouvray.  Then the magic really comes into play with my most beloved Bite Lip Lacquer in Valencia.  It is so very pretty!!!  Depending on the day and the color I am trying to achieve, I might also apply a little bit of Dolcetto (another Lip Lacquer) to complete my pink/nude lip.    I completely agree with what the two lovely people above have said in response to your questions.  Regarding the Agave lip mask, which seems to be the only point of difference between the two opinions, I personally love it.  I just wish they would also make it in a travel-friendly tube, as when I put this on with my finger, it leaves a sticky residue, which is odd since it doesn't feel sticky on my lips at all.  But for application at home, it's my absolute favorite. I refuse to use anything else!   I'm not familiar with the YSL lippies you're speaking of, so I can't be of any help there.   It would be hard to narrow down my favorites.  My first love was Cassis lipstick.  Words cannot describe how excited I was to see that they brought this back after it was unavailable for a long time.  It's my favorite shade for fall/winter, hands down!  For spring/summer, I am definitely head over heels in love with the new Deconstructed Rose lipstick in Centifolia. And Syrah (high pigment pencil) is my HG nude.  If I ever found out they were discontinuing it, I would buy it in bulk!  And their lush fruit lip gloss is my favorite gloss formula.  It's not the longest lasting, but it's so comfortable and I love the smell, the taste, and the array of colors they have to offer.  HTH!


----------



## LARAELYSE (May 15, 2014)

Ive been going crazy with bite beauty!  I love the fact that it's food grade!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 15, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


>


  You weren't kidding! I'm in love with them too but my mini collection is much smaller. I have three of the cashmere lip creams and five lipsticks. Oh, and the mask... I guess it's not so small after all?


----------



## LARAELYSE (May 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You weren't kidding! I'm in love with them too but my mini collection is much smaller. I have three of the cashmere lip creams and five lipsticks. Oh, and the mask... I guess it's not so small after all?


  You got a great collection going! The cashmeres are awesome!  I also love the cinnamon oil & the honey lip lacquer!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> Ive been going crazy with bite beauty! I love the fact that it's food grade!











 I love it! Enjoy!


----------



## ChosenOne (May 15, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> Ive been going crazy with bite beauty! I love the fact that it's food grade!


 
  Ooooo I wanna play!!!  Granted I've been collecting Bite Beauty products for over a year now, but here's my stash!





  Now that I'm looking at it, I probably should've opened the Deconstructed Rose gloss set to show all the glosses in there too.  The mini glosses that you see in this pic are from last year's "15 Shades" set.  So double the number of mini-glosses to account for the ones inside that Rose box.

  AND I just realized I forgot to include my custom lipstick that I made at the lip lab in this pic!  Ugh...collection picture fail, lol.

  ETA: Also found another mini-gloss hiding in one of my purses.  Oops.


----------



## LARAELYSE (May 15, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Ooooo I wanna play!!!  Granted I've been collecting Bite Beauty products for over a year now, but here's my stash!
> 
> Now that I'm looking at it, I probably should've opened the Deconstructed Rose gloss set to show all the glosses in there too.  The mini glosses that you see in this pic are from last year's "15 Shades" set.  So double the number of mini-glosses to account for the ones inside that Rose box.  AND I just realized I forgot to include my custom lipstick that I made at the lip lab in this pic!  Ugh...collection picture fail, lol.


  What a beautiful bite collection!  Im jealous of your custom lipstick!  is that the cherry lip scrub in the little pot? Im curious to know if it's good!  Come to think of it, I shoulda got a sample!  Guess I'll be stopping by sephora soon! Lol


----------



## LARAELYSE (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :clap: :haha:  I love it! Enjoy!


  I cant stop "finguring" these lippies lololol


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 15, 2014)

I take it back, mine is mini!


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

So I recently got blood orange from the one and only @walkingdead and may I say that these lippys are really the bomb ! ?  Like I can wear this and actually my lips feel better than when I'm not wearing anything. I'm seriously looking into this brand


----------



## ChosenOne (May 15, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> What a beautiful bite collection! Im jealous of your custom lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes it is!  I really like it.  The little beads in it are very tiny though, which is a plus for some people and a minus for others.  I just exfoliate my lips in little circular motions, then wipe it off with a towel or tissue.  Lips feel so smooth and even look better right after I use it!


----------



## pemily (May 16, 2014)

thanks all you gorgeous ladies for the advice!!!

  In regards to narrowing it down... my fave lipstick shades ever are creme cup ysl rouge volupte 13 and 1.
  I like a creamier lipstick with good pigmentation 
  After I posted here last night I was reading up and found out about this lip lab in NYC
  oh my god!!!

  I'm going to make 4
  a deep crimson red, nude pink, coral and a dark burgundy
  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katred (May 16, 2014)

I really want to be able to go to the lip lab for my own custom shade!!! Seriously, I'd probably drive them nuts, but I've ALWAYS wanted to come up with my own lipstick. What's strange is that I never combine lipstick shades myself... I've tried, but it never looks the way I want and it tends to feel heavy.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> I cant stop "finguring" these lippies lololol








  So what is your favorite?


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> So I recently got blood orange from the one and only @walkingdead and may I say that these lippys are really the bomb ! ? Like I can wear this and actually my lips feel better than when I'm not wearing anything. I'm seriously looking into this brand


  YAY!!! I have that & really really love it

  walkingdead is such a sweetheart!


----------



## walkingdead (May 16, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> YAY!!! I have that & really really love it  walkingdead is such a sweetheart!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone know of a dupe for the matte lip crayon in grape? Either a matte or satin finish. I'm dreading the day it runs out.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 31, 2014)

It reminds me of MAC Heroine lipstick.  They still do have it at some Sephora locations.  There is also a freestanding lipstick tower where they have alll the remaining Matte Crayon lip pencils .  Call you local stores and get them before they're permanently gone.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (May 31, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> It reminds me of MAC Heroine lipstick.  They still do have it at some Sephora locations.  There is also a freestanding lipstick tower where they have alll the remaining Matte Crayon lip pencils .  Call you local stores and get them before they're permanently gone.


  Thank you. I have heroine and it's darker. Oh well. Something similar will come out eventually


----------



## kirtchik (May 31, 2014)

Shiseido lipstick 320 is almost the same as Grape, I had both and returned Grape cause I realized they are the same color 


ohhhhhthehorror said:


> Does anyone know of a dupe for the matte lip crayon in grape? Either a matte or satin finish. I'm dreading the day it runs out.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 1, 2014)

kirtchik said:


> Shiseido lipstick 320 is almost the same as Grape, I had both and returned Grape cause I realized they are the same color


   Ooo I'll check that out. Thank you!


----------



## AdelieDragon (Jun 7, 2014)

I went to the Bite Beauty Lip Lab a couple of weeks ago to customize a color I've been wanting - and I was wondering: for those of you who have done the same, did you notice any differences in your custom lipstick's formula versus the formula of their permanent lipsticks? I purchased "Cava" and LOVE how glossy and smooth it is, but my customized color is so much heavier/waxier/not as glossy and it settles into my lip lines. I'm pissed because it cost $39 and I had it formulated in the luminous creme finish, JUST like the permanent line, so why is it so different? Even the recipe card says it's a luminous creme...

  It would really help to hear others' experiences, because I'm so disappointed with the formula of this lipstick. Is "Cava" just softer than their usual lipsticks or is my customized one just a dud?


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2014)

AdelieDragon said:


> I went to the Bite Beauty Lip Lab a couple of weeks ago to customize a color I've been wanting - and I was wondering: for those of you who have done the same, did you notice any differences in your custom lipstick's formula versus the formula of their permanent lipsticks? I purchased "Cava" and LOVE how glossy and smooth it is, but my customized color is so much heavier/waxier/not as glossy and it settles into my lip lines. I'm pissed because it cost $39 and I had it formulated in the luminous creme finish, JUST like the permanent line, so why is it so different? Even the recipe card says it's a luminous creme...
> 
> It would really help to hear others' experiences, because I'm so disappointed with the formula of this lipstick. Is "Cava" just softer than their usual lipsticks or is my customized one just a dud?


  Sorry to hear about your experience. I haven't tried the custom lipsticks, but I have Cava, along with several other Bite LC shades and I would say that Cava is completely typical of the formula. I'd contact their customer service.


----------



## AdelieDragon (Jun 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. I haven't tried the custom lipsticks, but I have Cava, along with several other Bite LC shades and I would say that Cava is completely typical of the formula. I'd contact their customer service.


Thanks for your response, katred. I just emailed them and may call tomorrow when they're open - I feel bad doing that, though, because I know they can get pretty busy on the weekends.

  $39 is a lot for me, and I know their lipsticks are amazing (plus, according to your comment, that appears to hold true across the board) so I feel really...I don't know...disappointed, and wasteful. Like I just threw money away because, honestly, the formula of my custom lipstick literally deters me from wanting to wear it. It feels like a MAC satin, which I don't mind MAC satins but I don't love them enough to drop $39 on a custom color in that finish. And my "Cava" feels NOTHING like MAC's satin finish.

  Ugh. I feel like not much _can _be done, because it's a customized lipstick and all. But I'll wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 15, 2014)

There are *12* new Matte Creme Lip Crayons launching at Sephora! Bite's been posting about them as well as the new J. Crew collaboration on their IG a lot recently (three new colors).





  Six are available now on Sephora.com and the other six are being released next month according to Temptalia.






@walkingdead, you created a monster because I totally want them all!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jul 15, 2014)

For anyone looking to pick up a few Bite Beauty lipglosses, I have put mine up in the clearance bin.  I love them so much, but my allergy to Lanolin is rearing its ugly head.  I can't wear them or the Agave Lip Mask any longer.  It's such a bummer!!!  I don't like it when my allergies interferes with my love for cosmetics.  I can still wear their other goodies I have, but not them.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> There are *12* new Matte Creme Lip Crayons launching at Sephora! Bite's been posting about them as well as the new J. Crew collaboration on their IG a lot recently (three new colors).
> 
> Six are available now on Sephora.com and the other six are being released next month according to Temptalia.
> 
> @walkingdead , you created a monster because I totally want them all!


Ughhh I want glace!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> There are *12* new Matte Creme Lip Crayons launching at Sephora! Bite's been posting about them as well as the new J. Crew collaboration on their IG a lot recently (three new colors).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






  the 3 dark ones on the right-hand side


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 16, 2014)

Need all of them. My friend is gonna be VIB Rouge for life when I am done hauling through her.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 16, 2014)

I just posted swatches in the Sephora thread! I never know when to cross-post things because I don't want to be super annoying/redundant but here they are JIC:







  Left to right: _Pêche_, _Framboise_, _Fraise_, and _Tatin_ in artificial light, sunlight


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 17, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just posted swatches in the Sephora thread! I never know when to cross-post things because I don't want to be super annoying/redundant but here they are JIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Definitely post here if you have anymore  I don't read the Sephora thread personally.

  So OMG I need all of these! Thank you for the swatches!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 17, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just posted swatches in the Sephora thread! I never know when to cross-post things because I don't want to be super annoying/redundant but here they are JIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for posting these!!  I was thinking of treating myself to one of these for my birthday, even though I'm on a no-buy for the summer.  But since I've been so good about my no-buy, I'm thinking it's ok to treat myself to one little thing from a brand I love, right?  I was debating between Peche and Tatin.  Still kind of am, but leaning towards Tatin.  Peche looks a little reddish in the sun, no?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 18, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Definitely post here if you have anymore  I don't read the Sephora thread personally.
> 
> So OMG I need all of these! Thank you for the swatches!
> 
> ...


  You should totally treat yourself! Your birthday only happens once a year! I personally really like Pêche but it does lean a bit more reddish-coral than peach. It could pull differently on you depending on your skintone and lip pigmentation though! Bite posted these on their IG:







_Pêche_, _Tatin_


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just posted swatches in the Sephora thread! I never know when to cross-post things because I don't want to be super annoying/redundant but here they are JIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Framboise and Fraise are absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see what comes out next month.


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Right? I can't wait! _Aubergine_ and _Truffle_ will be mine!!


  Yes....I need those 2 as well


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 19, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You should totally treat yourself! Your birthday only happens once a year! I personally really like Pêche but it does lean a bit more reddish-coral than peach. It could pull differently on you depending on your skintone and lip pigmentation though! Bite posted these on their IG:


  So I ended up going to Sephora to swatch the new matte creme lip crayons.  They're really beautiful!  I'm going to start with Peche and mayyyybe Sucre as an extra goody for myself so I can get the free sample I want from Sephora online.  The other colors are beautiful as well, but I could easily think of dupes for them.  I loved Tatin too, but it looks so much like Bite's pencil in Bouquet to me that I couldn't justify getting it. 

  Also can't wait for the next set of these babies to release!!  There goes my summer no-buy, lol!


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 20, 2014)

I've got Peche and Glace ordered. Can't wait!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 21, 2014)

If you missed out on Bad Girl RiRi, glacé is soooooo similar!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sorry if it's already been mentioned! Glacé on left, bad girl RiRi on right


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 21, 2014)

brittbby said:


> If you missed out on Bad Girl RiRi, glacé is soooooo similar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love glacé!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 21, 2014)

Glace was actually the only one I felt I could do without.  Not really sure if it's a color that would flatter my NC20 self.  Anyone around that skin tone try Glace yet?


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> *I love glacé!*


  Me too


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jul 23, 2014)

Sad news:  All of the Bite Honey Lip Laquers have been taken down off the display.  I guess they have been discontinued.  That really sucks.  I liived in those things day in and day out.  Boo!!!  I have developed an allergic reaction to lanolin, so that rules out their Agave lip mask (both regular and their new tinted one), as well as their Lush Fruit Lip Glosses (also contains lanolin).  I don't wear matte products at all.  This does not leave me with a lot of choices from their line, since I prefer a soft and shiny pink lip the most.  It's too bad.  I am disappointed.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 28, 2014)

The JCrew exclusives are available online now. I'm waiting in hopes that free shipping will be available at some point. I really want the watermelon shade!


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 2, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just posted swatches in the Sephora thread! I never know when to cross-post things because I don't want to be super annoying/redundant but here they are JIC:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: _Pêche_, _Framboise_, _Fraise_, and _Tatin_ in artificial light, sunlight


  Pretty!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 13, 2014)

I was just on jcrew.com and it looks like three exclusive shades are now on sale for $18 each! I'm not sure if the sale price is online-only (shipping is $5 under $150) but still, $6 off is pretty awesome -- especially if you end up ordering more than one!





  Now to find swatches...

  ETA: I just did a live chat with J. Crew and they said that store prices may vary, so make sure you call ahead to double check!


----------



## brittbby (Aug 13, 2014)

Framboise, aubergine, Brandy, leche, glacé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aubergine vs rebel.   I'm obsessed!!! There's two more sephora didn't have out yet that I'm going back for tomorrow!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was just on jcrew.com and it looks like three exclusive shades are now on sale for $18 each! I'm not sure if the sale price is online-only (shipping is $5 under $150) but still, $6 off is pretty awesome -- especially if you end up ordering more than one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered ALL 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVE these!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I'm obsessed!!! There's two more sephora didn't have out yet that I'm going back for tomorrow!








  I am obsessed with them too!

  I am so excited to see you post my dear! Thanks for the swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2014)

MACina said:


> Me too


  Glace is really beautiful!


----------



## brittbby (Aug 13, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I am obsessed with them too!  I am so excited to see you post my dear! Thanks for the swatches


  Hey elegant-one! I saw you in the TF thread. I was like we are following each other hahaha !! So excited for the fall collection! But these are gorge!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Hey elegant-one! I saw you in the TF thread. I was like we are following each other hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  Did you get the new TF foundation? Yes, these are so beautiful. I want almost all of them.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 13, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :frenz:   Did you get the new TF foundation? Yes, these are so beautiful. I want almost all of them.


  I haven't! I'm curious but there's no TF counter around me yet, ones coming in the next few months! I may ask for a sample when I order nude dip


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugh I have fallen SO far behind in all of these threads!  At least I'm not hundreds of posts behind in this one, lol. 

I bought 2 of the new Bite matte lip crayons with the release of the first 6, and just ordered 4 of the second 6 released.  If I had realized they were in stores already when I was _in Sephora _yesterday, I would have them in my hand right now!  Thankfully their shipping is always fast, so I expect I'll have these in my hand by Friday (Monday the latest).


----------



## ChuChuReviews (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any lip swatches of the neutral/rosy shades?

  Love Tatin!


----------



## SugarBob (Aug 14, 2014)

Brandy looks good. I wanna see swatches of truffle and cognac.


----------



## purplemaren (Aug 14, 2014)

I've gotten sucre and tatin so far, and I want six or seven more not even counting the j. Crew ones. Ugh


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll post pics of the 3 JCrew ones when I get them.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'll post pics of the 3 JCrew ones when I get them.


  Yay!  Thank you!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yay! Thank you!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey, you can get Free Shipping anytime by calling a JCrew Stylist or ordering from your JCrew store. I use both & never ever pay shipping.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 14, 2014)

Here are my swatches of the J Crew lippies. From left Sophie, Lola, and Edie. These were also posted on my instagram. Sorry for the bad quality, the weather was bad when I took them. These are really bright. My fav is Lola. Can't wait for your swatches @elegant-one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Here are my swatches of the J Crew lippies. From left Sophie, Lola, and Edie. These were also posted on my instagram. Sorry for the bad quality, the weather was bad when I took them. These are really bright. My fav is Lola. Can't wait for your swatches @elegant-one !


Geez those are beautiful


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 14, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Here are my swatches of the J Crew lippies. From left Sophie, Lola, and Edie. These were also posted on my instagram. Sorry for the bad quality, the weather was bad when I took them. These are really bright. My fav is Lola. Can't wait for your swatches @elegant-one!


  OMGosh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am soooo happy that you posted these - THANKS doll!  I love all of them. I agree, Lola looks awesome. JCrew's shipping can be so slow so probably mid next week. None of my stores had them.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 14, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Here are my swatches of the J Crew lippies. From left Sophie, Lola, and Edie. These were also posted on my instagram. Sorry for the bad quality, the weather was bad when I took them. These are really bright. My fav is Lola. Can't wait for your swatches @elegant-one!


  Thanks for the swatches! I'm wondering if maybe I should skip _Sophie_. What do you all think...? I'm NC25 and CYY/KYY colors frighten me _a little_. Part of me is also thinking "I need the full set" lol.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh, thanks for the tip! I'm planning to hunt them down this weekend but if I can't find them, I'll definitely be ordering them this way!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the swatches! I'm wondering if maybe I should skip _Sophie_. What do you all think...? I'm NC25 and CYY/KYY colors frighten me _a little_. Part of me is also thinking "I need the full set" lol.


  It's hard to describe. I thought it was super pink but when I compared it to KYY, KYY was much pinker. I think it's because Sophie has a more yellow undertone. I will point out I'm bad with undertones but it does make my teeth look yellow which is not a problem I have with the more blue-toned KYY. I also found it a bit more unforgiving in terms of texture than the other shades. Here is a quick comparison swatch. Again terrible picture, it's night and the lighting in my house is terrible so you might want to take this review with a grain of salt. It's not this coral in real life. Very bright but not quite candy pink. So it's hard to say if it will be flattering, it depends on your preference probably. I'm pretty pale and pink-toned and it is a bit too bright and yellow for my preference so I'm planning to wear it more as a stain. Edie and Lola are definitely the more universally flattering shades.





  From left Toying Around, VG Nicki 1, Sophie, Marc Jacobs Pop Arazzi, KYY and Givenchy Le Rouge Rose Dressing on the bottom.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 14, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> It's hard to describe. I thought it was super pink but when I compared it to KYY, KYY was much pinker. I think it's because Sophie has a more yellow undertone. I will point out I'm bad with undertones but it does make my teeth look yellow which is not a problem I have with the more blue-toned KYY. I also found it a bit more unforgiving in terms of texture than the other shades. Here is a quick comparison swatch. Again terrible picture, it's night and the lighting in my house is terrible so you might want to take this review with a grain of salt. It's not this coral in real life. Very bright but not quite candy pink. So it's hard to say if it will be flattering, it depends on your preference probably. I'm pretty pale and pink-toned and it is a bit too bright and yellow for my preference so I'm planning to wear it more as a stain. Edie and Lola are definitely the more universally flattering shades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!! I really appreciate you swatching all of those. I think I'm going to pass on it, I've had my fill of bright coral pinks this summer and I have Givenchy's _Corail Decollete_ which is pretty similar to _Rose Dressing_ lol. So much overlap! Thanks again


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2014)

Heads' up to any Montreal ladies in this thread- the Ste-Catherine Sephora is having a Bite lip lab event this Saturday and Sunday. You have to make an appointment. I'm set up for Saturday afternoon and I'm already thinking of ideas for a shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 19, 2014)

JCrew Bite Beauty colors

  left -Sophie, middle - Edie, right - Lola







  Lola, Edie, Sophie







    EDIT: I just tried all 3 on & they are definitely different on my lips.


  Lola is a bright geranium pink
  Edie is a gorgeous poppy oranged red
  Sophia is a very bright slight fuchsia base pink & was slightly dry

  They are very very vivid color saturated shades.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 20, 2014)

I discovered Bite lipsticks yesterday when I went to Sephora. I'm in love


----------



## katred (Aug 23, 2014)

I have my Lip Lab appointment today to make my own personalized lipstick. Very excited for this.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 23, 2014)

katred said:


> I have my Lip Lab appointment today to make my own personalized lipstick. Very excited for this.


  SQUEE! How far in advance did you have to reserve your spot? Give us a full report!!


----------



## CarlaSouza (Aug 23, 2014)

Ladies, I need some help! I heard lot of good thingies about Bite and Im interessed in ordering some stuff from them; The only problem is that I'll can only do it online and I wont be able to return anything if I don't like. If I were to order anything, what do you think I should pick first? I'm MAC NC 35 and I'm into natural, MLBB nude (that won't wash me out) and mauve lippies.
  Thank in advance!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 28, 2014)

CarlaSouza said:


> Ladies, I need some help! I heard lot of good thingies about Bite and Im interessed in ordering some stuff from them; The only problem is that I'll can only do it online and I wont be able to return anything if I don't like. If I were to order anything, what do you think I should pick first? I'm MAC NC 35 and I'm into natural, MLBB nude (that won't wash me out) and mauve lippies.
> Thank in advance!


  I have darker lips almost mauvey, their matte lip crayon in Glace is a perfect MLBB. I'd check that one out  

  In the High Pigment line Rhubarb might be a good one too.


----------



## beachyt (Aug 28, 2014)

katred said:


> I have my Lip Lab appointment today to make my own personalized lipstick. Very excited for this.


  Gahhh I would love to do this! I was bummed to have missed out on the Bite Sephora point perk when they had it, because I doubt I'll ever get to their actual Lip Lab!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I have darker lips almost mauvey, their matte lip crayon in Glace is a perfect MLBB. I'd check that one out
> 
> In the High Pigment line Rhubarb might be a good one too.


  My lips are the same darker & mauvey  I love Glace swatched on my hand but wasn't sure that it would show up on my lips so thanks for posting that.


----------



## katred (Aug 28, 2014)

beachyt said:


> Gahhh I would love to do this! I was bummed to have missed out on the Bite Sephora point perk when they had it, because I doubt I'll ever get to their actual Lip Lab!


  I didn't have to book that far in advance at all- less than a week and frankly, I could have done a walk in. (That said, the night before I was there, they had people lined up out the door, so I'd still recommend that you book an appointment.) The mobile lab is a stripped down version of the one in NYC, but still lots of fun. Plus, you get to make your own lipstick, which is always awesome. I'm super-happy with my new lippie!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2014)

katred said:


> I didn't have to book that far in advance at all- less than a week and frankly, I could have done a walk in. (That said, the night before I was there, they had people lined up out the door, so I'd still recommend that you book an appointment.) The mobile lab is a stripped down version of the one in NYC, but still lots of fun. Plus, you get to make your own lipstick, which is always awesome. I'm super-happy with my new lippie!


I love it! Its super gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 28, 2014)

katred said:


> I didn't have to book that far in advance at all- less than a week and frankly, I could have done a walk in. (That said, the night before I was there, they had people lined up out the door, so I'd still recommend that you book an appointment.) The mobile lab is a stripped down version of the one in NYC, but still lots of fun. Plus, you get to make your own lipstick, which is always awesome. I'm super-happy with my new lippie!


  That lippie is gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## kait0 (Aug 28, 2014)

@katred Ahh! Thanks for sharing, how awesome. I will def be signing up for the one in my city. What were your options in terms of colour, formula, etc? Basically want to hear every detail lol.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 1, 2014)

For anyone still interested in the bite x j crew lip crayons, j crew is offering free shipping on every order no minimum for today only. This is a very rare occurrence.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 1, 2014)

this formula seems to be the answer to my lipstick prayers! looking for a dupe for shy girl from MAC I happened upon the musk/lychee duo.  It was only $12 so I went for it.  I love the texture and wear.  Perfect for my lips with a million fine lines.  So with that said... what are the must have colors for the luminous lip cremes?  what about the gloss formulas?  and recs?  I am so excited!  I can't believe I bypassed this brand for so long!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 11, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/t09yTLHLVe/?modal=true http://instagram.com/p/t32uvUGx7H/?modal=true

  The holiday set shades are: Pomegranate, Rhubarb, Winterberry, Sable. 

  The latter 2 are new shades but I have like 3 Pomegranates and I'm not even in the US lol. I really hope Winterberry becomes a permanent colour.


----------



## katred (Oct 11, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> http://instagram.com/p/t09yTLHLVe/?modal=true http://instagram.com/p/t32uvUGx7H/?modal=true  The holiday set shades are: Pomegranate, Rhubarb, Winterberry, Sable.   The latter 2 are new shades but I have like 3 Pomegranates and I'm not even in the US lol. I really hope Winterberry becomes a permanent colour.


  I have Rhubarb from a previous set, but I could still be persuaded to get this one...


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

Does anybody know if there are any plans to release Bite Beauty in Europe?


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 13, 2014)

I think way back when it was available in Selfridges but I don't now if that's true. If Sephora ships to your country then it's worth buying from there


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 14, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I think way back when it was available in Selfridges but I don't now if that's true. If Sephora ships to your country then it's worth buying from there


  Sephora don't deliver to Ireland as far as I know but I think I will gather up a few goodies and make a big Sephora order before Christmas and get it delivered to the OH's place in the UK.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bite is officially my new favorite lipstick formula - the luminous creme. I did get the remix set and LOVING that as well, so pigmented great colors. But I think the luminous creme formula is so flattering.. Pigmented without being too in your face, makes my lips look better, just love it. Can't believe how little attention bite gets on Specktra!!


----------



## claudestrawberr (Nov 8, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Bite is officially my new favorite lipstick formula - the luminous creme. I did get the remix set and LOVING that as well, so pigmented great colors. But I think the luminous creme formula is so flattering.. Pigmented without being too in your face, makes my lips look better, just love it. Can't believe how little attention bite gets on Specktra!!


I love Bite too. Amazing formula and great shades.

  I have a Pomegranate crayon, a lacquer (can't remember the name, but it's a neon coral), and a custom lipstick I had made while in NYC. Love all of them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

I am so glad that I found this thread. I just discovered Bite last weekend and I love their products.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Bite is officially my new favorite lipstick formula - the luminous creme. I did get the remix set and LOVING that as well, so pigmented great colors. But I think the luminous creme formula is so flattering.. Pigmented without being too in your face, makes my lips look better, just love it. Can't believe how little attention bite gets on Specktra!!


  It may be that women are not aware of it. I've been with Specktra for a year and I just discovered it yesterday. I am in love. I love their lipstick formula and I am normally a matte girl.  BTW- These are great.  Picked a few up yesterday.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

Loving my Bite products.  I'm so glad I found this thread.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It may be that women are not aware of it. I've been with Specktra for a year and I just discovered it yesterday. I am in love. I love their lipstick formula and I am normally a matte girl.  BTW- These are great.  Picked. Few up yesterday.


  Ahhh. I managed to restrain myself from getting the glacé mini during the vib sale but I kind of wish I had! What colors did you get?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Ahhh. I managed to restrain myself from getting the glacé mini during the vib sale but I kind of wish I had! What colors did you get?


  Fraise, Aubergine, and Framboise. I got one more but I can't think of the name right now. Lol.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 16, 2014)

Glacé & Aubergine


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> Glacé & Aubergine


  Very pretty. I love them both.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


>


OHMYGOSH I LOVE LOVE LOVE Bite Beauty!!!! I own bunches


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 16, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> OHMYGOSH I LOVE LOVE LOVE Bite Beauty!!!! I own bunches


 Elegant, what are in your opinion the must haves?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> OHMYGOSH I LOVE LOVE LOVE Bite Beauty!!!! I own bunches


  Do you have all twelve?? I'm sure you do. Lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Do you have all twelve?? I'm sure you do. Lol.


  Not  all but quite a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE Maraschino from the minis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a couple


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Not  all but quite a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I bought four. They are all beautiful.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Elegant, what are in your opinion the must haves?


  If you can get the new 4 piece tin, I would definitely get that. I have last years & this years. I am so in love with the VIBROUGE red lipstick.

  I love Quince in the pigment pencil. Tatin, Fraise, Framboise, Brandy & Glace in the Matte Lip Crayon are all very beautiful.

  I think Glace seems to be everyone's favorite shade.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 16, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> If you can get the new 4 piece tin, I would definitely get that. I have last years & this years. I am so in love with the VIBROUGE red lipstick.  I love Quince in the pigment pencil. Tatin, Fraise, Framboise, Brandy & Glace in the Matte Lip Crayon are all very beautiful.  I think Glace seems to be everyone's favorite shade.


 Thanks! I only have Brandy from the lip crayons and Fig and Shiraz in the regular lipstick. I will say I love the VIB Rouge mini lipstick I got! I may buy a full size soon.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> Glacé & Aubergine


  Beautiful! I thought aubergine would have pulled more purple. You're making me want to investigate it further! I had glacé in my cart during vib sale then took it out. Cest la vie. I am hoping there's a good bite deal during Black Friday at sephora!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Beautiful! I thought aubergine would have pulled more purple. You're making me want to investigate it further! I had glacé in my cart during vib sale then took it out. Cest la vie. I am hoping there's a good bite deal during Black Friday at sephora!


  I thought the same thing - that Aubergine would be more purple, but its really on the berry side. Its quite lovely & flattering


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 17, 2014)

Although I have been wearing Bite Beauty for over a year (maybe even close to two years now?), I'm convinced that my bad lip reaction this past summer was to the agave lip mask.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so weird because I used it for such a long time without a problem, and then suddenly my lips were itchy and red and covered in tiny bumps and blew up like a bad botox job.  I got rid of that and my lips finally healed (after four months), but yesterday I wore my HG nude, Syrah lip crayon, and this morning I woke up with tiny bumps around the edges of my lips! I'm going to cry if I'm allergic to the lip crayons too. I have soooo many of them and I love them all and there are five or 6 of them I haven't even gotten to use yet! Has anyone else ever had a problem where they were fine using a product for a long time, and then they developed some sort of allergy? I would say maybe I developed an allergy to lanolin except I have lip products from other brands that contain lanolin as well, and I haven't had any problems with those.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2014)

So I realized something this weekend when I went shopping with my sister. While I love Bite products I'm just not a fan of the lipsticks. I bought Violet from Sephora and promptly took it back. I love the Cashmere Lip Cremes. I love the matte pencils, but I found the lipstick to be too slippy. It was sweating in the tube from the moment I opened it. Most of you ladies and gents can attest to the mess that is the Bite counter at Sephora. Yes it can be attributed to the nastiness of customers but I'm beginning to suspect the soft text of the lipstick as well. I'm going to buy Tannin This weekend but as a pencil rather than a lipstick. That shade of red speaks to me.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I realized something this weekend when I went shopping with my sister. While I love Bite products I'm just not a fan of the lipsticks. I bought Violet from Sephora and promptly took it back. I love the Cashmere Lip Cremes. I love the matte pencils, but I found the lipstick to be too slippy. It was sweating in the tube from the moment I opened it. Most of you ladies and gents can attest to the mess that is the Bite counter at Sephora. Yes it can be attributed to the nastiness of customers but I'm beginning to suspect the soft text of the lipstick as well. I'm going to buy Tannin This weekend but as a pencil rather than a lipstick. That shade of red speaks to me.


  When I worked at Sephora, Bite was the worse gondola to clean.
  The hot lights at the displays melt the lipsticks since they are all  natural, so it was so messy. 

  I love Violet, but it's a color that will melt when it's too hot, I keep it in a metal case so it doesn't melt away lol
  I also never leave it in my car and stuff.


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 19, 2014)

Bought a few lipsticks and a pencil during the VIB sale, and each one of them was sweating when I took them out of the package. Will try them out... Hope it does slip and slide all over the place!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2014)

beautybrushed said:


> Bought a few lipsticks and a pencil during the VIB sale, and each one of them was sweating when I took them out of the package. Will try them out... Hope it does slip and slide all over the place!


  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 21, 2014)

Wearing Shiraz today!


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Wearing Shiraz today!


  Looks great


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  This is a beautiful look on you.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Looks great


 Very nice!


----------



## GinghamDot (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness - wear that often! It's gorgeous on you! I'd love to know what you are wearing on the rest of your face, but I'm still so new I don't know if you have a FOTD listed elsewhere or what.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Gorgeous! That is your colour!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Wearing Shiraz today!


That is so perfect on you


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 22, 2014)

Yay! Theres a thread for bite!! I just got my first two items yesterday.. Brandy and Aubergine matte lip pencils!! Here are my swatches, sorry for the poor application, rushed to get it on for pics lol... I LOVE IT ALLLLLL!

  Brandy




  Aubergine


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Looks great





Vandekamp said:


> This is a beautiful look on you.





Sandy072 said:


> Very nice!





NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous! That is your colour!





Dolly Snow said:


> That is so perfect on you


 Thanks, ladies! :hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Yay! Theres a thread for bite!! I just got my first two items yesterday.. Brandy and Aubergine matte lip pencils!! Here are my swatches, sorry for the poor application, rushed to get it on for pics lol... I LOVE IT ALLLLLL!
> 
> Brandy
> 
> ...


  Wowza. You look beautiful in both. I love Brandy.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 22, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Yay! Theres a thread for bite!! I just got my first two items yesterday.. Brandy and Aubergine matte lip pencils!! Here are my swatches, sorry for the poor application, rushed to get it on for pics lol... I LOVE IT ALLLLLL!
> 
> Brandy
> 
> ...


They're both very pretty on you! Love these


----------



## pbpink (Nov 22, 2014)

I think for Black Friday they are going to have 3 of the mini glosses for $10 in a plastic pouch, be on the look out!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to try one of these soon.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 23, 2014)

pbpink said:


> I think for Black Friday they are going to have 3 of the mini glosses for $10 in a plastic pouch, be on the look out!


  That's a good deal but I am hoping there will be a deal for non lip gloss - lipstick, lip crayon or matte crayon. Fingers crossed !


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you all seen the Sephora VIB rouge Bite lipstick. It's a gorgeous red


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Have you all seen the Sephora VIB rouge Bite lipstick. It's a gorgeous red


  Did you see it in the store or on the website?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Have you all seen the Sephora VIB rouge Bite lipstick. It's a gorgeous red


  I got the mini when I hit Rouge earlier this month and really like it! I've worn it 2-3 times already.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 25, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Have you all seen the Sephora VIB rouge Bite lipstick. It's a gorgeous red


  YES! I have a couple - it is so GORGEOUS on! Smooth lovely texture too


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I realized something this weekend when I went shopping with my sister. While I love Bite products I'm just not a fan of the lipsticks. I bought Violet from Sephora and promptly took it back. I love the Cashmere Lip Cremes. I love the matte pencils, but I found the lipstick to be too slippy. It was sweating in the tube from the moment I opened it. Most of you ladies and gents can attest to the mess that is the Bite counter at Sephora. Yes it can be attributed to the nastiness of customers but I'm beginning to suspect the soft text of the lipstick as well. I'm going to buy Tannin This weekend but as a pencil rather than a lipstick. That shade of red speaks to me.


  I agree 100%  I love the pencils but did not like the lipsticks. I got Pepper and returned as I too found them too slippery


----------



## purplemaren (Nov 26, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I agree 100%  I love the pencils but did not like the lipsticks. I got Pepper and returned as I too found them too slippery


  In general i'prefer pencils over lipsticks any day of the week from most brands, Bite and ColorPop especially.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

i love this lip mask.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  That looks nice. I'd love to see a swatch, though. I've never tried their "traditional" lipstick.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That looks nice. I'd love to see a swatch, though. I've never tried their "traditional" lipstick.


 Nor have I!! I like the matte crayons but that is all I have tried from the brand!!


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  COME TO MAMA.   The formula of the Luminous Cremes is smooth and they're very pigmented. They don't last as long as the pencils, but they're not too bad. I do find them more hydrating than other lipsticks.   However, I'm wondering if this is the same formula, because I know the shade that I got custom made isn't the same as the regular Luminous Cremes- it's longer-lasting. I'm thinking that this lipstick might be in that formula, which is even better.  EDIT: I just checked on Sephora and they seem to be in the process of uploading this information. It is indeed a different formula and there are twelve shades. All appear to be limited...


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow $40 CAD apiece.. I hope that's a typo!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, at $36 I'll pass.


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Jan 6, 2015)

They are only releasing one a month.  I don't know how I feel about that.  January looks beautiful.


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Wow $40 CAD apiece.. I hope that's a typo!


  I saw that afterwards... Yikes. That's actually more than I paid for the custom colour I had made, which makes no sense at all. Even the Deconstructed Rose lipsticks were only $32 and that formula was incredible (thoughts on the scent aside). That price would put them on par with the prestige brands- higher than the Nars Audacious lipsticks (which were already seen as a big jump for Nars) and on par with Chanel, Dior and Guerlain Kiss Kiss. I'd like to know what their thought process is there, because fighting at that price point is difficult for a niche brand.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Bite. I don't like the smell or the taste. Too strong. I ordered the agave lip mask and I'm not liking it too much. Thinking of returning it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm not a fan of Bite. I don't like the smell or the taste. Too strong. I ordered the agave lip mask and I'm not liking it too much. Thinking of returning it.


  Return that thing. Overpriced & overrated.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Return that thing. Overpriced & overrated.


  Yeah i can't stand the taste of it! I wanted to remove it as soon as i put it on!


----------



## Rikers Girl (Jan 7, 2015)

I made my own lipstick at their LipLab.  Looking for a pic to post now...


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2015)

For those who might be interested in the limited lipstick, it appears to have already sold out on the US web site. I wasn't sure what was going on in Canada, since I never saw it show as available, although the notice from Bite said that it was completely sold out everywhere. I contacted Sephora and they indicated that it hadn't been made available here and at the moment, they didn't have a launch date for the Canadian market. Between the price jump and the extremely limited stock, there's the possibility that this could backfire...


----------



## kait0 (Jan 8, 2015)

That's strange! because I'm in Canada too and for a few hours it was available. I wasn't interested in this particular colour, but i saw on beautytalk that some canadian ladies did purchase it.


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2015)

kait0 said:


> That's strange! because I'm in Canada too and for a few hours it was available. I wasn't interested in this particular colour, but i saw on beautytalk that some canadian ladies did purchase it.


  THANK YOU!!!!! I thought I was losing my mind, because I was certain I saw it available at one point. So now I know that I'm not hallucinating, but I'm also worried that the lipstick won't be coming back.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yeah i can't stand the taste of it! I wanted to remove it as soon as i put it on!


It sucks. Nothing special. Also, the whipped cherry lip scrub isn't scrub-like at all. There are very few exfoliating beads or grains or whatever in the formula. It's like an overpriced lip balm but I kept mine because it reminded me of the Morello Cherry lip balm pot from the Body Shop that I was obsessed with when I was a pre-teen. I wouldn't repurchase the Bite scrub again.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> It sucks. Nothing special. Also, the whipped cherry lip scrub isn't scrub-like at all. There are very few exfoliating beads or grains or whatever in the formula. It's like an overpriced lip balm but I kept mine because it reminded me of the Morello Cherry lip balm pot from the Body Shop that I was obsessed with when I was a pre-teen. I wouldn't repurchase the Bite scrub again.


  Yeah it's definitely going back!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not super impressed with the lip mask either. It's okay, but I hate how sticky it is. Lately if my lips are really dry and cracking I just use the UD Naked gloss I have for a couple of days and they're totally back to normal. I'm starting to love that stuff.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

I just discovered Bite (I was under a rock or something..) and ended up buying almost all of the little mini lip sets Sephora had for the holidays. I have to say, I'm definitely in love with almost everything about this brand except for the lip mask.. it's so.. not.. anything, I guess it just doesn't do anything.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  The evil person in me is laughing because they're still in stock online. They really flubbed what could be an awesome monthly LE release plan.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  I like the colors on the far right.


----------



## katred (Feb 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  Pretty! I'm wondering if these are meant to allow you to customize your own shade.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep! I need that. I bought the rose one last year and completely used it up. By the time it comes out I should be almost out of glosses so it will be a good time to restock.


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2015)

Oof!!! This is going to be expensive. My wallet is trying to jump out the window to safety right now...

  http://www.temptalia.com/bite-beauty-frozen-berries-opal-creme-collections-for-july-2015


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 30, 2015)

Omg. Shut up and take my money! I'll help the husband out. I can get sephora gift cards at Kroger.  Extra fuel saver points for extra gas discounts. It'll be cheaper to fill his Beast (Toyota Tundra). Win win!


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> Omg. Shut up and take my money! I'll help the husband out. I can get sephora gift cards at Kroger.  Extra fuel saver points for extra gas discounts. It'll be cheaper to fill his Beast (Toyota Tundra). Win win!


  Excellent strategy! T now has swatches of the five matte shades in her swatch gallery. Elderberry looks a little patchy, but every shade looks beautiful.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm not a fan of Bite. I don't like the smell or the taste. Too strong. I ordered the agave lip mask and I'm not liking it too much. Thinking of returning it.


Wish I had thought to read what ya'll opinion was of the agave lip mask before I went and bought it. Wanted to try something different just to see if my love for Jack Black lip balm was concrete lol.  For what it costs I expected it to blow JB out of the water. Not overly impressed. Thinking about returning it. :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

katred said:


> Oof!!! This is going to be expensive. My wallet is trying to jump out the window to safety right now...  http://www.temptalia.com/bite-beauty-frozen-berries-opal-creme-collections-for-july-2015


 I think Canada is getting a separate collection instead of the berry one; a maple scented one!!


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think Canada is getting a separate collection instead of the berry one; a maple scented one!!


  But I want ALL TEH BERRIEZZZZZZ


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 1, 2015)

I have never tried Bite cosmetics. How are they? I want that Opal lippie as well as some of the berries. Going to check out Sephora tomorrow.


----------



## jravae (Jul 1, 2015)

T has a couple reviews up right now for the matte collection. Barberry is so, so pretty. Doesn't look very matte, but I love the shade. I think I'll have to pick this one up-it'll be the first Bite product I've tried.


----------



## katred (Jul 1, 2015)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=800080]I have never tried Bite cosmetics. How are they? I want that Opal lippie as well as some of the berries. Going to check out Sephora tomorrow.[/COLOR]


  They're a good company. Most of their products are creamy and very kind to the lips. I'd say that the biggest issue is that most of their shades are easier to dupe than not, but the quality is in line with more expensive brands to be certain.   Barberry does look quite original, despite what I just said . It's definitely coming home with me. All these shades have my name on them... I'm a sucker for berries, plums and vamp shades.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2015)

Canada exclusives!! https://instagram.com/p/4pJ6kLzCUR/


----------



## jravae (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/bite-beauty-elderberry-juniper-plum-matte-creme-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches

  The rest of the mattes are up. Loving Juniper and I love the name, too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

jravae said:


> T has a couple reviews up right now for the matte collection. Barberry is so, so pretty. Doesn't look very matte, but I love the shade. I think I'll have to pick this one up-it'll be the first Bite product I've tried.


  It is a pretty mauvey shade and it doesn't look matte at all.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4pJ6kLzCUR/


 
Pretty! Like a little Canada Day gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope the smell is nice. Sometimes I find the regular Bite lipstick scent off-putting.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Pretty! Like a little Canada Day gift. :bigheart:  I hope the smell is nice. Sometimes I find the regular Bite lipstick scent off-putting.


 The collection is maple scented and exclusive to Canada!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The collection is maple scented and exclusive to Canada!!


Perfect. I just hope the maple scent is nicely executed.


----------



## katred (Jul 2, 2015)

Here are swatches of the maple collection. I hope we're getting this in addition to the berry collection and not instead of.   http://www.beautezine.com/bite-beauty-maple-lipstick-review/


----------



## katred (Jul 4, 2015)

More swatches of the Frozen Berries/ Opal Creme collection, this time including the opal products:

  http://www.xonoelle.com/2015/07/bite-beauty-fall-2015-frozen.html

  Not sure I'd wear the opal lipstick on its own, but it would make a fantastic product for layering. It also reminds me that when I first started wearing makeup, I used to have a silver and a white lipstick that I used to highlight the centre of my lips. It's the one trick I had when it came to applying makeup and I seriously knew nothing else.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are swatches of the maple collection. I hope we're getting this in addition to the berry collection and not instead of.   http://www.beautezine.com/bite-beauty-maple-lipstick-review/


 I prefer the Canadian shades! We can switch.


----------



## katred (Jul 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I prefer the Canadian shades! We can switch.


  I want ALL TEH THINGZ. Because I need more lipsticks so very badly.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2015)

katred said:


> I want ALL TEH THINGZ. Because I need more lipsticks so very badly. :nope:


 We all need more lipsticks, my kind of therapy! :eyelove:


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jul 7, 2015)

For all those interested, Sephora has the Bite Watercolor Lip Gloss Library on sale for $24 (from $49).


----------



## katred (Jul 7, 2015)

Ernie said:


> We all need more lipsticks, my kind of therapy! :eyelove:


  Sadly, it looks like there won't be any berries for me. The five berry toned lipsticks won't be available in Canada. I'm happy to have the maple collection, but berries are my favourite colour family.


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 7, 2015)

Check out shop and box Instagram or site they have shoppers in different countries who will purchase the items and ship to you


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> Check out shop and box Instagram or site they have shoppers in different countries who will purchase the items and ship to you


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2015)

Maple collection swatches! (Canada exclusive) http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-bite-beauty-maple-matte-creme-lipsticks-photos-swatches


----------



## katred (Jul 18, 2015)

I picked up Sugared Maple on Thursday. It is very nice. The formula is a little drier than the Luminous Creme or pencil lipsticks, but it's not a lot different. It lasts a long time as a stain- you may need to exfoliate your lips to remove it entirely! The shade is fairly similar to the Bite LE shade Crimson from last year (which is lighter and redder) and to Mac Rebel.

  It was a tough choice between this and Mulled Maple, which also looks beautiful.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 18, 2015)

katred said:


> I picked up Sugared Maple on Thursday. It is very nice. The formula is a little drier than the Luminous Creme or pencil lipsticks, but it's not a lot different. It lasts a long time as a stain- you may need to exfoliate your lips to remove it entirely! The shade is fairly similar to the Bite LE shade Crimson from last year (which is lighter and redder) and to Mac Rebel.
> 
> It was a tough choice between this and Mulled Maple, which also looks beautiful.


I bought Sugared Maple too. The others, while pretty, seem to have an orangey tone to them on me. I bet they will look awesome on a lot of ladies though.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 21, 2015)

katred said:


> Sadly, it looks like there won't be any berries for me. The five berry toned lipsticks won't be available in Canada. I'm happy to have the maple collection, but berries are my favourite colour family.


 Took a quick picture of the berry colors. Let me know if you want me to get some for you.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone that wants to do a berry-maple swap, PM me!  I'm US.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 29, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> Check out shop and box Instagram or site they have shoppers in different countries who will purchase the items and ship to you


  I am tapping into my friends from Canada to hook me up.  Right now, I have sugared and mulled maple on the list


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 29, 2015)

katred said:


> But I want ALL TEH BERRIEZZZZZZ


  I got Plum and Elderberry.  I am thinking about getting Black Cherry this weekend at the VIB Rouge event.  Just contacted a homegirl in Canada.  She is getting Sugared Maple and Mulled Maple for me today


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 29, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> I got Plum and Elderberry.  I am thinking about getting Black Cherry this weekend at the VIB Rouge event.  Just contacted a homegirl in Canada.  She is getting Sugared Maple and Mulled Maple for me today


SOOOOO lucky!  My sweet man at Sephora visited Canada last week and brought me back Warmed....he couldn't find Sugared, and that's the one I desperately want!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 5, 2015)

The new Bite orange #8 limited lipstick is up on Sephora.


----------



## jravae (Aug 12, 2015)

I got my Bite Barberry and Juniper yesterday. They are both so pretty, but definitely not matte.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 12, 2015)

jravae said:


> I got my Bite Barberry and Juniper yesterday. They are both so pretty, but definitely not matte.


  I am so spoiled. I am so used to matte lipsticks that I am no longer interested in anything that is not a matte.


----------



## PinkMaraschino (Aug 12, 2015)

I got Barberry yesterday. It's not matte but that's ok because Bite's formula is IMO unbeatable in a cream form. So smooth and yummy. I picked up Violet too since I've been eyeing it for awhile. Can't wait for Bellini to get here! It's the newest Luminous Crème shade (candy heart pink, I call it).


----------



## jravae (Aug 12, 2015)

PinkMaraschino said:


> I got Barberry yesterday. It's not matte but that's ok because Bite's formula is IMO unbeatable in a cream form. So smooth and yummy. I picked up Violet too since I've been eyeing it for awhile. Can't wait for Bellini to get here! It's the newest Luminous Crème shade (candy heart pink, I call it).


  Yeah, I could tell from the swatches that they were gonna be creamy and they are very comfortable so I'm happy. I don't think I'd spend the money on this formula again, though. I was mostly excited that Barberry looked pretty unique to my collection. 

  ETA: Even though Juniper got all over my coffee mug this morning it is very pigmented so it still looks good 3 hrs after applying.


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 12, 2015)

I keep wavering on Barberry because it is not a true matte, but I like the color and Bite's ingredients so I may go for it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 12, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I keep wavering on Barberry because it is not a true matte, but I like the color and Bite's ingredients so I may go for it.


  It's SUCH a pretty color!  Go for it!


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It's SUCH a pretty color! Go for it!


  Aww, you know how to enable me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I wear (and reapply) so much lipstick (and ingest it in the process), I feel better wearing relatively safer formulations such as this one. And the color is so so purty!


----------



## jravae (Aug 12, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Aww, you know how to enable me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG, yes I eat so much lipstick. T's reviews always say her lipsticks last up to 8 hours or something and I'm like, how? Maybe if I never talked, ate or drank anything.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 12, 2015)

jravae said:


> OMG, yes I eat so much lipstick. T's reviews always say her lipsticks last up to 8 hours or something and I'm like, how? Maybe if I never talked, ate or drank anything.


  Oh good!  I thought I must be crazy or a mutant.  Even with true mattes,I'm lucky to get 4 hours....6, if I skip a meal.


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 13, 2015)

jravae said:


> OMG, yes I eat so much lipstick. T's reviews always say her lipsticks last up to 8 hours or something and I'm like, how? Maybe if I never talked, ate or drank anything.


  Tell me about it! I'm constantly drinking water and coffee, snacking on almonds to keep my blood sugar steady, etc. A matte liquid lipstick or stain maybe, but with a regular lipstick I need to regularly reapply or touch up some areas because it always pulls a disappearing act on me. Also, in dry climates or air conditioned offices/houses, you have the tendency to lick your lips from dehydration, so again you are eating the lipstick. I love Bite Beauty, and I'm so glad Sephora carries them. My sister is really picky about what lip products she uses, and now she mainly uses Bite Beauty and Ilia (because these two companies seem to be a good combination of pretty colors and relatively safe ingredient decks).


----------



## PinkMaraschino (Aug 13, 2015)

jravae said:


> OMG, yes I eat so much lipstick. T's reviews always say her lipsticks last up to 8 hours or something and I'm like, how? Maybe if I never talked, ate or drank anything.


 Lol I agree. I never rely on T's "anything" though. Her swatches bother me and rarely ever look how they should (even though her and I are the same skin tone). She swipes every lipstick like...once on top and once on bottom. I don't know ANYONE who does that in real life! Even with pigmented lipsticks I'm like...4 swipes on top (min.) and 4 on bottom. I feel saturation shows true tone of lipsticks.       Anyway, I ended up at Sephora yesterday (even though I ordered a few things and Bite Bellini the day before lol) and got Juniper. You're right, very pretty and I don't have anything like it or Barberry!


----------



## jravae (Aug 17, 2015)

I was wearing Juniper this weekend and the cashier at the grocery store stopped me and asked what lipstick I was wearing. She had never heard of Bite and made me fish it out of my purse to show her. Haha. I'm really happy with the color-it surprised me because I thought Barberry would be the favorite.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks to a sweet Specktrette I was able to get my paws on 4 of the Maple lippies: Warmed, Braised, Candied and Mulled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So far I wore Braised and Candied and I have to say I'm impressed. These suckers are bursting with pigment and they apply beautifully. No fading or feathering either, which is something I have experienced to some extent with the regular Bite formula. And yeah, they smell DIVINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll post some arm swatches on the weekend. Let me know if you're interested in any comparisons!

  In the meantime, here's a mugshot feat. Braised:


----------



## PinkMaraschino (Aug 21, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Thanks to a sweet Specktrette I was able to get my paws on 4 of the Maple lippies: Warmed, Braised, Candied and Mulled ompom:   So far I wore Braised and Candied and I have to say I'm impressed. These suckers are bursting with pigment and they apply beautifully. No fading or feathering either, which is something I have experienced to some extent with the regular Bite formula. And yeah, they smell DIVINE    I'll post some arm swatches on the weekend. Let me know if you're interested in any comparisons!  In the meantime, here's a mugshot feat. Braised:


 So pretty on you! I cannot wait to get my Maples...someone is helping me too from across the pond (haha). I got Candied and Sugared Maple.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-bite-beauty-maple-matte-creme-lipsticks-photos-swatches


  I want candied, warmed and braised.   Maybe I should take a trip to Canada?


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want candied, warmed and braised.   Maybe I should take a trip to Canada?








  Oh, and you want Sugared too


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 27, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hehehehe...  glad it's Canada only!   why would they do that though?


----------



## PinkMaraschino (Aug 27, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Thank you :bouquet:   Have your maples arrived yet?   They haven't just yet. I think tomorrow they will be here. My Canadian Fairy Godmother emailed today and sent me tracking.


----------



## PinkMaraschino (Aug 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> hehehehe...  glad it's Canada only!   why would they do that though?


 They released the Frozen Berries to the U.S., and Maples to Canada. Who knows why lol...but there is a thread on Sephora's "Beauty Talk" called "Berries seeking Maples" in which someone can help you if you really want something from across the pond!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 27, 2015)

PinkMaraschino said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > They haven't just yet. I think tomorrow they will be here. My Canadian Fairy Godmother emailed today and sent me tracking.


Yes, there seems to be a Canadian patron saint of lipsticks keeping watch over all of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is helping me to get Sugared Maple and the lip mask...I'm so excited I can't even.  I tried to tell myself I didn't need it, there are plenty of dupes, etc. etc.....nope!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is the September's Bite Beauty 250 point perk. The shade is Mimosa, warm red. Not super orangey.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Here is the September's Bite Beauty 250 point perk. The shade is Mimosa, warm red. Not super orangey.


  This is super nice too!! Gotta collect them all for the cute mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the next one is a burgundy shade (i cnnot find that post anymore so i could have totally dreamt that)


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This is super nice too!! Gotta collect them all for the cute mirror :haha:  I think the next one is a burgundy shade (i cnnot find that post anymore so i could have totally dreamt that)


 Thanks! It is a burgundy/plum shade next! Honestly I like the lipsticks but I'm mostly getting these for the mirrors, they are just so cute. Not huge on the glosses, they are pretty sticky.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This is super nice too!! Gotta collect them all for the cute mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 yessss!!! i'll need that one!!


----------



## cathyblanton (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone swatches of the Lip Lab October release?


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't know if any Canadian ladies have noticed, but three of the five Frozen Berries shades have appeared on the Sephora Canada web site. They're listed as not in stock, but they are there...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Don't know if any Canadian ladies have noticed, but three of the five Frozen Berries shades have appeared on the Sephora Canada web site. They're listed as not in stock, but they are there...


I've had the same thing for the maples on the U.S. site, but they've never made an appearance.  Thank goodness for my Canadian lipstick fairy godmother!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Oct 9, 2015)

cathyblanton said:


> Does anyone swatches of the Lip Lab October release?


  Just posted swatches in the Sephora thread!


----------



## Miradan (Oct 12, 2015)

From left to right, LLLR#10, Barberry, Kir Royale.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

Miradan said:


> From left to right, LLLR#10, Barberry, Kir Royale.


  I am loving Kir Royale.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am loving Kir Royale.


  If you don't have it, you need it fellow berry-lover!


----------



## Miradan (Oct 12, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> If you don't have it, you need it fellow berry-lover!


  It's really stunning.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> If you don't have it, you need it fellow berry-lover!


  You are correct my friend. I am a berry-loving lipstick connoisseur.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

Miradan said:


> It's really stunning.


  I know right. Are you backing it up?


----------



## Miradan (Oct 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right. Are you backing it up?


  Not sure, it may depend if it's still available during the 20% off sale in November. I don't tend to back up lipsticks, although I have already backed up two (Barberry and Diva Antics) in the past two months!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2015)

Miradan said:


> Not sure, it may depend if it's still available during the 20% off sale in November. I don't tend to back up lipsticks, although I have already backed up two (Barberry and Diva Antics) in the past two months!


  I never backed up a lipstick before I joined Specktra. Lol


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

I nabbed the October 250 point perk, which has Kir Royale lipstick and lip gloss. Totally worth it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I nabbed the October 250 point perk, which has Kir Royale lipstick and lip gloss. Totally worth it.


  I got it too this week. it truly is a pretty shade.


----------



## katred (Oct 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are correct my friend. I am a berry-loving lipstick connoisseur.


  #teamberry  





starletta8 said:


> I nabbed the October 250 point perk, which has Kir Royale lipstick and lip gloss. Totally worth it.


  Can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

katred said:


> Can't wait to get mine!!!


  So very, very, very true.


----------



## katred (Nov 6, 2015)

For those of you who have access, I highly recommend the new Mauvember shade that's available now. It's the sort of colour that will work for a lot of people, I think, although it definitely pulls cooler. 

  This shot doesn't have the best lighting, but it does give a pretty good idea of the colour.


----------



## Haven (Nov 7, 2015)

Has mauvember been released in the U.S.? If so I must have missed it.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> Has mauvember been released in the U.S.? If so I must have missed it.


  It's a Canada exclusive.


----------



## Haven (Nov 7, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> It's a Canada exclusive.


  Thanks for the info. Wonder why?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

katred said:


> For those of you who have access, I highly recommend the new Mauvember shade that's available now. It's the sort of colour that will work for a lot of people, I think, although it definitely pulls cooler.
> 
> This shot doesn't have the best lighting, but it does give a pretty good idea of the colour.


  Beautiful. This is an amazing shade on you @katred


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> Thanks for the info. Wonder why?


  I believe someone said it's for a charity based in Canada and all proceeds go to the charity.  Although, they would make more money if they released it in the US as well.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 7, 2015)

katred said:


> For those of you who have access, I highly recommend the new Mauvember shade that's available now. It's the sort of colour that will work for a lot of people, I think, although it definitely pulls cooler.
> 
> This shot doesn't have the best lighting, but it does give a pretty good idea of the colour.


  So gorgeous on you! It brings out your baby blues. This color would sell like hot cakes in the US as well and raise a lot of money for such a worthy charity. It's a shame that it's a Canada exclusive.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2015)

katred said:


> For those of you who have access, I highly recommend the new Mauvember shade that's available now. It's the sort of colour that will work for a lot of people, I think, although it definitely pulls cooler.
> 
> This shot doesn't have the best lighting, but it does give a pretty good idea of the colour.


  It looks absolutely beautiful on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is it similar to anything else you have?


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> It looks absolutely beautiful on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you! I have to say that it is unique in my collection. It's probably closest to Mac Up the Amp, but it's warmer/ pinker. I'll try to post a comparison of the two.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 3, 2016)

Luminous Creme lipsticks being discontinued


----------



## katred (Feb 3, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Luminous Creme lipsticks being discontinued
> 
> 
> View attachment 51953



i was thinking this might happen. I'm guessing it'll be replaced with the more expensive version that was used for the monthly releases last year. They already have twelve built in permanent shades...

im hoping that any new colours are a bit more original. I adore their shades, but I find them all fairly easy to replicate (with a few exceptions). I'm also hoping the berry collection shades come back. They remain on the Sephora Canada website always listed as "out of stock".


----------



## Ernie (Feb 4, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Luminous Creme lipsticks being discontinued
> 
> 
> View attachment 51953


thats too bad, I love Cava and Retsina.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2016)

Ernie said:


> thats too bad, I love Cava and Retsina.



Me too!  I should have bought a BU of Cava


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 10, 2016)

is it too late? 





elegant-one said:


> Me too!  I should have bought a BU of Cava


----------



## katred (Feb 11, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> is it too late?



The Luminous Creme lipsticks are still up on the Sephora site, at least in Canada. Here's what will be replacing them:

http://www.temptalia.com/bite-beauty-amuse-bouche-lipstick-for-spring-2016

I may be in trouble here... I want lost all of them ??????


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 23, 2016)

*Bumpity Bump! I know the Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche lippies are being chatted about in the All Things Sephora thread but thought it good to post here too. 

Click here for T's Amuse Bouche Swatches  I want many colors! What do you love/lust?
*


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 23, 2016)

Yayyy a bumped thread! PS guys there's a live chat right now on the Sephora beauty boards (ends at 4pm EST) with the creator of Bite! So if you have any questions, go over there and ask away!


----------



## katred (Feb 23, 2016)

I think I want a dozen of these.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 24, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Yayyy a bumped thread! PS guys there's a live chat right now on the Sephora beauty boards (ends at 4pm EST) with the creator of Bite! So if you have any questions, go over there and ask away!


*
^^^^^Double yay! I wasn't sure about bumping coz of all the activity in the Sephora thread. Maybe peeps will post some swatches here. I missed the talk...doggone work getting in the way! lol! 
*


katred said:


> I think I want a dozen of these.



*^^^^^Serious Lippie Lust! I have not worn lipstick in forever...my wedding in Sept was the last time  These make me wanna try again! I  Kimchi, Gin Fizz, Dragonfruit, Eggplant, Gingersnap (sold out online). Going for colors I've never owned/purchased before. *


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 24, 2016)

katred said:


> I think I want a dozen of these.



Me too!! I have one so far and am very happy with it. All of the colors look so pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2016)

I guess I should have posted them here but I put pics of Sorbet in the Sephora thread. I got Sake today & I love it on.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I guess I should have posted them here but I put pics of Sorbet in the Sephora thread. I got Sake today & I love it on.


*
Yaaaaaay! It's all good! Your swatches look fantastic! Sake is now on my lust list! I am being good until Friday when I can swing by a B&M Sephora to swatch my heart out  I tried on a bunch of dif brands & shades via the Virtual Artist Lip tool but the new Amuse Bouche were not available  !  ~

 I  your posts!*


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Yaaaaaay! It's all good! Your swatches look fantastic! Sake is now on my lust list! I am being good until Friday when I can swing by a B&M Sephora to swatch my heart out  I tried on a bunch of dif brands & shades via the Virtual Artist Lip tool but the new Amuse Bouche were not available  !  ~
> 
> I  your posts!*



Aww, thank you hun!!! That means a lot to me  I'm going to Sephora this weekend to check them out. I'll post pics of Sake tomorrow first thing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 26, 2016)

If this formula is better than the last one I will be willing to try at least 5 of these. I'm starting with Tannin. I loved that color in the other formula but I found it too soft and slippy. I can find my way to a Sephora tomorrow. I already have 6 in my Sephora wishlist.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 4, 2016)

*Top - Dragonfruit, L-R - Eggplant, Sweet Cream, Sake, Sangria

Turns out Sephora  has **only **about 8 colors out for their current promotions. All the rest of the colors will be launched on Mar 25th.  However,  a very nice MUA went into the back and pulled out all the stock, ironically missing Sorbet  

I did not have the heart to make her open every color on my list, hence only 5 swatches. I purchased Sweet Cream & Dragonfruit.  Let the lippie games begin!*


----------



## katred (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the swatches! Interesting that the shades are being phased in that way. I wonder what the strategy is.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 22, 2016)

I just posted this in the Sephora thread too -- it's an article on Bite's Toronto lab and they mention a new green shade called Kale that will be released sometime later this spring:
http://www.refinery29.com/2016/03/1...se-bouche-lipstick?crlt.pid=camp.MgumepBjUWsZ


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 54604



Oooh, the lady at the Bite lab I went to in NYC last Summer told me about liners coming out. She described different packaging, but we know things change when they're being developed. She made them sound amazing. I can't wait.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone else in love with the Sweet & Savory collection? These are my first Bite lipsticks and I am blown away. I have Kale, Squid Ink, and Lavender Jam. I really want Taro!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 6, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Anyone else in love with the Sweet & Savory collection? These are my first Bite lipsticks and I am blown away. I have Kale, Squid Ink, and Lavender Jam. I really want Taro!



Yes m'am!  I have Kale, Squid Ink, Whiskey, Thistle, and Taro....

....did I mention I love Bite lippies?


----------



## rinacee (Jun 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yes m'am!  I have Kale, Squid Ink, Whiskey, Thistle, and Taro....
> 
> ....did I mention I love Bite lippies?


They are so lovely! I didn't expect the blue and green to be as opaque and long-lasting. I am really impressed. I'm not used to my blue lipstick being comfortable since I have so many liquid-matte blues.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Anyone else in love with the Sweet & Savory collection? These are my first Bite lipsticks and I am blown away. I have Kale, Squid Ink, and Lavender Jam. I really want Taro!



I have Taro and Lavender Jam and I love them. Kale is very interesting, but I don't think I can pull that off.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 7, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I have Taro and Lavender Jam and I love them. Kale is very interesting, but I don't think I can pull that off.


Lavender Jam is so fun!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Lavender Jam is so fun!



Yes. It's def not a color for the shy types. I don't have anything quite like it.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 7, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes. It's def not a color for the shy types. I don't have anything quite like it.


Sadly, I do. I hoard Lavender shades. But it is more comfortable than any I own, and it is more "bright" than other similar shades! Definitely a show-stopper.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 7, 2016)

Berry Rouge is amazing!  Blackened Berry.


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Berry Rouge is amazing!  Blackened Berry.



I was wondering about this one! I'm addicted to Berry shades, so it pretty much has to come home with me...

thus far, I've picked up Lavender Jam and Kale from the Sweet and Savoury collection and I'm definitely planning to go back for the others. 

I was was a little skeptical when I heard they were replacing the Luminous Creme lipsticks, but the Amuse Bouche have won me over.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

katred said:


> I was wondering about this one! I'm addicted to Berry shades, so it pretty much has to come home with me...
> 
> thus far, I've picked up Lavender Jam and Kale from the Sweet and Savoury collection and I'm definitely planning to go back for the others.
> 
> I was was a little skeptical when I heard they were replacing the Luminous Creme lipsticks, but the Amuse Bouche have won me over.



I do love the Amuse Bouche.  I posted pics and a swatch comparison in the Sephora thread in case you haven't seen it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm a little sad. I lost another one of my bite custom lippies. It was my coral one, perfect for Summer.  *sigh* Oh btw, Bite stole my ideas for this Amuse collex.  LOL


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

katred said:


> I was wondering about this one! I'm addicted to Berry shades, so it pretty much has to come home with me...
> 
> thus far, I've picked up Lavender Jam and Kale from the Sweet and Savoury collection and I'm definitely planning to go back for the others.
> 
> I was was a little skeptical when I heard they were replacing the Luminous Creme lipsticks, but the Amuse Bouche have won me over.



I like the Amuse Bouche because it is very pigmented but I prefer the Luminous Creme because it felt better on the lips.  Bite is still my favorite lipstick formula.


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Berry Rouge is amazing!  Blackened Berry.



Berry Rouge is a great color.  My mother is in her sixties and I had to order her a tube.  I do not understand why Berry Rouge is getting bashed on Sephora.


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2016)

theparfumfairy said:


> Berry Rouge is a great color.  My mother is in her sixties and I had to order her a tube.  I do not understand why Berry Rouge is getting bashed on Sephora.



It seems to be because the picture looks lighter than it is in reality. I can see the difference, but it's not as huge as people make out and it doesn't make the entire product a failure.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jun 26, 2016)

Coming in late to rave about how great the Amuse Bouche lippies are!

I first picked up the BI reward mini in Radish and was blown away by the staying power, the pigmentation, and the bonus of a delicious citrusy scent/flavouring. 

Then the Sweet & Savoury collection info dropped and I went from like to outright LOVE.

I'd thought for some time to finally order the Illamasqua lipstick Disciple, since I'd been worshipping its gorgeous navy colour from afar. That worship is gone now, because Squid Ink is a deeper and richer navy, and I can pick it up locally. Added bonus: It's a Canadian brand, and I feel a tad better about buying a homemade brand.

I also ended up with Kale and Lavender Jam, because the colours and quality of these lippies are so damn amazing.


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 26, 2016)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> Coming in late to rave about how great the Amuse Bouche lippies are!
> 
> I first picked up the BI reward mini in Radish and was blown away by the staying power, the pigmentation, and the bonus of a delicious citrusy scent/flavouring.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on all points.love these lippies


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 24, 2016)

Have any Canadians bought the LE Amuse Bouche called GTA? If so, can you provide a swatch? TY!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 28, 2016)

I wonder why that shade.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 5, 2016)

If anyone is interested, the Multisticks are available on Sephora for VIB's. Somehow, I ended up purchasing 4. I love the monochromatic look and Bite has never let me down before. If worse comes to worse and I can't use them on the eyes and cheeks, they'll make excellent lipsticks.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautezine has swatches up of the Multisticks! I'll check 'em out when they drop. 

Nectar and Mochi immediately caught my eye, but but if I only pick one, Mochi really grabs me. Nectar is close enough to Lavender Jam, and I probably wouldn't use it on cheeks/eyes as much as Mochi. I love that they've brought out a bright red safe for both eyes and lips!


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 5, 2016)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> Beautezine has swatches up of the Multisticks! I'll check 'em out when they drop.
> 
> Nectar and Mochi immediately caught my eye, but but if I only pick one, Mochi really grabs me. Nectar is close enough to Lavender Jam, and I probably wouldn't use it on cheeks/eyes as much as Mochi. I love that they've brought out a bright red safe for both eyes and lips!



Thank you so much for this link! I was going to buy Brioche but now I see it has too much brown in it. My favorite shades are Nectar, Lotus and Gelato.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 6, 2016)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> Beautezine has swatches up of the Multisticks! I'll check 'em out when they drop.
> 
> Nectar and Mochi immediately caught my eye, but but if I only pick one, Mochi really grabs me. Nectar is close enough to Lavender Jam, and I probably wouldn't use it on cheeks/eyes as much as Mochi. I love that they've brought out a bright red safe for both eyes and lips!



Great swatches, thanks for sharing the link  I picked up almond...hopefully it's not the same creamy/slightly tacky feeling as the lipsticks, because I want to use it as blush.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 25, 2016)

I saw a post today that Mauvember lipstick is being re- released in a week! (obviously for November like last year). I am smitten with this lipstick it is such a gorgeous mauve. So happy it is being re-released! The lipstick in the pic that Bite posted had a tiny little mustache So cute!


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 25, 2016)

I hope it's the same shade as last year! It was so flattering and I wish I had backed it up. The instagram pictures for this year's release make it look a bit different but that could be the Amuse Bouche formula and any number of instagram edits or lighting setups. I did see one instagrammer (forgot the name) say it was different but no one's provided swatches yet...





lipstickaddict said:


> I saw a post today that Mauvember lipstick is being re- released in a week! (obviously for November like last year). I am smitten with this lipstick it is such a gorgeous mauve. So happy it is being re-released! The lipstick in the pic that Bite posted had a tiny little mustache So cute!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 25, 2016)

DMcG9 said:


> I hope it's the same shade as last year! It was so flattering and I wish I had backed it up. The instagram pictures for this year's release make it look a bit different but that could be the Amuse Bouche formula and any number of instagram edits or lighting setups. I did see one instagrammer (forgot the name) say it was different but no one's provided swatches yet...



Interesting! From the Bite post and what they said --- "It's back!"- I just assumed it was the same lipstick. I was hoping for a backup too. We'll see I guess

Edit- just googled it and came across some info. It's a different shade of mauve- warmer, and it does have a tiny moustache. Oh well. I'll still pick it up anyway


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 25, 2016)

Bah!  I'll still probably get it but last year's was perfect. Oh well.




lipstickaddict said:


> Interesting! From the Bite post and what they said --- "It's back!"- I just assumed it was the same lipstick. I was hoping for a backup too. We'll see I guess
> 
> Edit- just googled it and came across some info. It's a different shade of mauve- warmer, and it does have a tiny moustache. Oh well. I'll still pick it up anyway


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

Not sure I'll get a back up, I rarely wear the current one


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Not sure I'll get a back up, I rarely wear the current one



Beautezine has a review of the new one up and claims it's different than last year's. Perhaps you will like it better!


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 26, 2016)

It looks pretty close when you compare some of last year's pictures of the bullet to this year's. I think it really will come down to how it pulls on the individual. I am encouraged that it's pretty close to the original so I'll definitely buy it because I won't refuse a lovely colour and a great charitable cause. 



lipstickaddict said:


> Beautezine has a review of the new one up and claims it's different than last year's. Perhaps you will like it better!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 26, 2016)

FYI last year's Mauvember lipstick is available on Sephora again. I bought a couple for Christmas gifts thinking it was this year's version ( tricky tricky). It's last year's release.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 27, 2019)

*Wow! the Bite thread has been buried for eons...Well, I am here to raise the sleeping.

50% sale happening right now on Amuse Bouche Lipsticks & Matte Creme Lip Crayons. 

It appears they are clearing them out for **something new in 2020*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2020)

*dusts off cobwebs*









						Bite Beauty Launches Foundation, Powder, Primer, Lip Crayons, & Lip Masks for Spring 2020
					

Release Date + About the Launch  Products in the Launch




					www.temptalia.com
				




(edited to add...) Everything's up on Sephora now, listed as "coming soon".


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 6, 2020)

Bummed about the fragrance and essential oils in the foundation. Sigh


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 13, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> *dusts off cobwebs*
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.temptalia.c...primer-lip-crayons-lip-masks-for-spring-2020/[/URL]
> 
> (edited to add...) Everything's up on Sephora now, listed as "coming soon".



I am upset that they scrapped their lip pencils. They were great and it was the most extensive range I've ever seen from a brand. I'm hopeful they will release them again in the future. 
I have a friend who also loves them since she cannot wear Bite lipsticks due to a severe nut allergy -- almond oil is an ingredient.


----------

